# Περί βίας



## FunkSoulBrother (May 8, 2011)

http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles/article/?aid=399411&h1=true



> Επεισόδια στην Εκθεση Βιβλίου Θεσσαλονίκης
> Εντονες διαμαρτυρίες κατά την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Πέτρου Παπασαραντόπουλου
> 06/05/2011, 21:28
> 
> ...



Η μοδερατρίξ της γειτονιάς σας λέει: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ. Και όπως έγραψα εκεί, επειδή, κτγμ, το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον, να παρακαλέσω να συζητήσουμε, και να μη μαλλιοτραβηχτούμε (για τον εαυτό μου το λέω πιο πολύ :)).


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2011)

Το γεγονός από αυτόπτη μάρτυρα: http://xyzcontagion.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/aytoptis-martyras-ekthesi-bibliou/


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 8, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Το γεγονός από αυτόπτη μάρτυρα: http://xyzcontagion.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/aytoptis-martyras-ekthesi-bibliou/


 
Ο αυτόπτης μάρτυρας επιβεβαιώνει και τη βία και την ένταση:



> Στην πραγματικότητα, ήταν κάποιοι νεαροί που απλά φώναξαν 2-3 συνθήματα, ευρισκόμενοι πίσω από τα καθίσματα του κοινού, και κάποιοι ακόμη λίγο παραδίπλα, αλλά όλοι π΄σω από τα καθίσματα του κοινού, χωρίς να ενοχλούν δηλαδή, και χωρίς κανενός είδους σωματική επαφή με τον οιονδήποτε. Οι μπάτσοι και αυτοί που κρατούσαν κάμερες ήταν υπερπολλαπλάσιοι, καμιά 40αριά σύνολο. Αυτοί ματαίωσαν ουσιαστικά την εκδήλωση
> Ομως, και πάλι, δεν φώναξαν τίποτα εναντίον του Μπουτάρη, ούτε εναντίον του Βενιζέλου προσωπικά. Φώναξαν «Είμαστε εδώ θα είμαστε παντού θα γίνουμε ο τρόμος του κάθε υπουργού», φώναξαν «θα μας βρίσκετε μπροστά σας», φώναξαν για το μνημόνιο, φώναξαν και κάτι για τον εκδότη κ. Παπασαραντόπουλο και τις εργοδοτικές του τακτικές.
> 
> Αυτό όλο διήρκεσε 10-15 λεπτά, με σποραδικά συνθήματα, και με τον επικεφαλής αρχιμπάτσο να προσπαθεί να πείσει τα παιδιά να απομακρυνθούν. Αλλοι πάλι (από το κοινό της εκδήλωσης) ζητούσαν να απομακρυνθεί η αστυνομία..



Πήγαν, φώναξαν τα συνθήματά τους, σταμάτησαν την ομιλία, δημιούργησαν τέτοια κατάσταση που η παρουσίαση διακόπηκε όχι προσωρινά αλλά δεν συνεχίστηκε καν. Αν αυτό δεν είναι βία και ένταση, τότε τι είναι;

Εκτός αν δεν είναι βία αν είναι για καλό σκοπό!


----------



## rogne (May 11, 2011)

> Αν αυτό δεν είναι βία και ένταση, τότε τι είναι;



Βία και ένταση βλέπουμε εδώ, όχι στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου Θεσ/νίκης...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Βία και ένταση βλέπουμε εδώ, όχι στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου Θεσ/νίκης...


 
Δηλαδή η βία του Α προς τον Β αποδεικνύει ότι δεν υπήρξε βία του Γ προς τον Δ! Ατράνταχτος λογικός συλλογισμός.

Συνέβησαν και τα δύο. Και το ένα δεν δικαιολογεί το άλλο. Άσε που οι οπαδοί της βίας δεν έχουν ανάγκη από αφορμές και αιτίες, μόνο από προφάσεις.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

FSB, το ότι συνέβησαν και τα δύο δεν τα καθιστά και τα δύο περιστατικά "βίας και έντασης", εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε ότι θα λέμε "βία και ένταση" κάθε μορφή διαμαρτυρίας και "οπαδό της βίας" κάθε διαδηλωτή, διαμαρτυρόμενο, αντιρρησία, κ.ο.κ. (για παράδειγμα, ο κύριος του Reuters εδώ, το αποφάσισε, παραποιώντας φυσικά και τα γεγονότα προκειμένου να του βγει). Για να συνεχίσουν ωστόσο οι λέξεις να έχουν σημασία και να περιγράφουν μια κάποια πραγματικότητα, έστω κι αν δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε οριστικά για το ποια είναι η τελευταία, καλύτερα να μετράμε λίγο τα λόγια μας.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Προς το παρόν, και επειδή πνίγομαι, δε θα συνεισφέρω παρά μόνο με τον παρακάτω λίνκο προς ένα βιβλίο που κατά τη γνώμη μου αξίζει την προσοχή μας:
Η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική, των εκδόσεων Διάπυρον, στο οποίο ξώφαλτσα αναφέρθηκε ο Φανκσόουλμπράδερ εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με δύο νεκρούς και έναν να χαροπαλεύει, αυτή τη στιγμή, το να ονομάζουμε βία τη λεκτική διαμαρτυρία ενάντια σε κάποιον εργοδότη που χρωστά στους υπαλλήλους του είναι, πώς να το πω, άδικο για τις λέξεις.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

Το βιβλίο είναι ασφαλώς σημαντικό, μόνο που δεν βοηθά ιδιαίτερα στον ορισμό της βίας, ούτε καν της πολιτικής βίας. Πέρσι δεν είχαν γίνει ακόμα τόσο της μόδας οι κραυγές περί "βίας" και "ανομίας" παντού, η δε τακτική του τσουβαλιάσματος δεν είχε γίνει ακόμα η μείζων επικοινωνιακή πολιτική της κυβέρνησης (σήμερα, όπως βλέπουμε ξανά εδώ, δεν υπάρχουν όρια σε αυτή την πολιτική). 

Διστάζω να το γράψω, αλλά ας το κάνω καλού-κακού: αν ποτέ η σχετική συζήτηση αρχίσει να παίρνει και ρητά την τροπή "η βία μεταναστών και ακροδεξιών είναι εξίσου καταδικαστέα", θα ξέρουμε ότι έχουμε μπει σε τρύπα απ' την οποία δεν πρόκειται να βγούμε. Όταν όλα είναι εξίσου καταδικαστέα, τότε όλα είναι εξίσου επιτρεπτά.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Από την άλλη ωστόσο, η αιτιολόγηση του ενός και όχι του άλλου δεν είναι και τόσο δίκαιη. Τι εννοώ: άκουγα σήμερα το πρωί στις ειδήσεις έναν εκπρόσωπο (των συνδικαλιστών, νομίζω) της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., ο οποίος τοποθετήθηκε επί του άγριου χθεσινού ξυλοδαρμού με επιχειρήματα του τύπου: «Ναι, αλλά εκείνοι γιατί μας πετάνε πέτρες;» Δηλαδή, σχιζοφρένεια: οι διαδηλωτές μας πετάνε πέτρες άρα εμείς τους ανοίγουμε τα κεφάλια.

Επίσης, και θα ξεφύγω από το θέμα που προκάλεσε τη συζήτηση, ναι, η βία μεταναστών και ακροδεξιών είναι εξίσου καταδικαστέα. Προσοχή: αυτό δεν ισοδυναμεί με συνθήματα τύπου «έξω οι μετανάστες». Όμως, ακόμα και αν η πηγή, η αιτία της βίας είναι διαφορετική, το αποτέλεσμα είναι θάνατοι και ανοιγμένα κεφάλια. Οι δύο (ή οι τρεις ή οι δεκατρείς) μορφές βίας πρέπει βέβαια να αντιμετωπιστούν διαφορετικά, δηλαδή, κτγμ, πρέπει από τη μία να αντιμετωπιστεί η εξαθλίωση των μεταναστών με τη στήριξη της κοινωνίας και της πολιτείας και από την άλλη οι αστυνομικοί που έδειραν το διαδηλωτή πρέπει να πάνε φυλακή, και επιτέλους η πολιτική ηγεσία πρέπει να βάλει τάξη στο χάος που έχει δημιουργήσει. 

Ωστόσο, η απάντηση δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι ακόμα περισσότερη βία, τύπου «μας έδειραν οι μπάτσοι/οι ΑΕΚτζήδες/ο Ατρόμητος, θα τους δείρουμε κι εμείς». Για πολλούς λόγους, κυρίως ωστόσο επειδή εμένα προσωπικά μου θυμίζει αυλή δημοτικού σχολείου.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

Μα, αγαπητή Παλάβρα, όταν τσουβαλιάζεις, δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις έπειτα διακριτική αντιμετώπιση. Αν εξισώνονται αφηρημένα "μετανάστες" και "ακροδεξιοί" (π.χ.) στο επίπεδο μιας εξίσου αφηρημένης "βίας", είναι φανερό ότι λείπει (αφελώς ή εσκεμμένα) κάθε εργαλείο διαφοροποίησης και διάκρισης, ήδη από τον ορισμό της κατάστασης. Από πού θα έρθουν μετά διακρίσεις όπως "δεν εννοούμε όλους τους μετανάστες, μόνο τις οργανωμένες συμμορίες που δρουν σε καθεστώς ανοχής" ή "ως ακροδεξιούς εννοούμε οργανωμένες πολιτικές ομάδες, δεξιές ή αριστερές, που εκμεταλλεύονται κοινωνικές συγκυρίες για να προωθήσουν τον κοινωνικό κανιβαλισμό"; Πρώτα πρέπει να λέγονται αυτά και μετά να έρχονται οι καταδίκες, το αντίστροφο δεν λειτουργεί. 

Όταν η κυβέρνηση "καταδικάζει εξίσου", λες και είναι ο Πάπας, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό που επιδιώκει είναι να γενικευτεί ο πόλεμος όλων εναντίον όλων, για να συνεχίσει εκείνη απρόσκοπτα τη δουλειά της. Αυτή είναι η παγίδα με τον επίσημο λόγο περί "βίας": η "βία" του είναι τόσο κενή ώστε πάντα χρησιμοποιείται για άλλους σκοπούς. Σε αυτό τον λόγο, δεν υπάρχει εγκληματική βία, τρομοκρατική βία, εγκληματική βία, ταξική βία, κ.ο.κ., η "βία" είναι μία και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Σε λίγο θα μας πουν ότι είναι στην ανθρώπινη φύση (άρα σκοτωθείτε ελεύθερα).

ΥΓ: Με χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι αρχίζουμε τουλάχιστον να ξεφεύγουμε από τη "βία" κατά του Παπασαραντόπουλου...


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Όχι, όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στην κυβέρνηση και στους επίσημους ορισμούς, ούτε σε αφηρημένες ομάδες. Προσωπικά μιλάω για τον ορισμό των *πράξεων* των μεν και των δε. Η βία είναι βία, όποιοι και να είναι οι λόγοι της. Δε νομίζω ότι δικαιολογείται, π.χ., η δολοφονία του 44χρονου για ληστεία επειδή την έκαναν μετανάστες αναξιοπαθούντες, ούτε και τα αντίποινα σε αυτήν, από ακροδεξιούς, όπως εικάζεται. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ή δεν είναι δύο θάνατοι; Για μένα, δε δικαιολογείται ούτε ο ένας, ούτε ο άλλος. Αν θεωρούμε ότι το ξύλο που ρίχνουμε «εμείς» είναι δίκαιο, τότε δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορούμε τους «άλλους» που πιστεύουν το ίδιο και κυρίως δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να περιμένουμε ότι θα κλείσει ο φαύλος κύκλος.


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2011)

Παλάβρα, ωστόσο: α) βία δεν είναι η "ένταση" κατά του Παπασαραντόπουλου (ΟΚ, ΟΚ! δεν επανέρχομαι!), β) αν είναι να μιλάμε για "πολιτική βία", υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ποινικό έγκλημα και το πογκρόμ. Ηθική διαφορά ενδεχομένως όχι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να τα συζητάμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Με τα ίδια αναλυτικά εργαλεία, πώς να το πω.
Α, και για "τη βία στην ανθρώπινη φύση", για πιο νηφάλιους καιρούς (και όταν έχετε περισσότερο χρόνο!) συνιστώ αυτό το βιβλίο: Marshall Sahlins, _Η δυτική ψευδαίσθηση της ανθρώπινης φύσης_, μετάφρ. Νίκος Κούρκουλος, Αθήνα 2010.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Φανταστείτε να ήταν ο τίτλος «Το μαύρο» και να διαφωνούσαμε για τα διαφορετικά μαύρα! Όχι, ο τίτλος είναι «Το γκρίζο» και συμφωνούμε, ελπίζω, ότι υπάρχουν πολλά γκρίζα. Συμφωνούμε, φαντάζομαι, ότι αυτή η άνοιξη, αντί για πολλά κόκκινα, κίτρινα, πράσινα, έχει πολλά γκρίζα. Όπως λέγαμε μ’ έναν φίλο (ναι, για τον καιρό μιλούσαμε), «Παραγγείλαμε Μάη και μας στείλανε Μάρτη». Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τον προμηθευτή. Και σ’ αυτή τη χώρα άλλα παραγγείλαμε και άλλα μας στείλανε. Μέχρι να βρούμε καλύτερο προμηθευτή, μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν τη θέλουμε αυτή τη βία της αστυνομίας.

Από τα χρόνια της χούντας τη βλέπω και τότε δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις τίποτα. Αλλά σε χρόνια δημοκρατίας δεν μπορούμε να ανεχόμαστε τέτοια συμπεριφορά της αστυνομίας. Θέλουμε αποτελεσματική αστυνομία. Με κάμερες να τεκμηριώνει ποιοι παρανομούν και να τους συλλαμβάνει χωρίς να μας παραδίδει αυτές τις εικόνες μίσους και αλληλοσφαγής. Όσο δεν έχουμε τέτοια αστυνομία και τέτοια δράση, να ξηλώνονται ο ένας αρχηγός της αστυνομίας και ο ένας υπουργός δημόσιας τάξης μετά τον άλλο.

Και όταν μιλάει κάποιος σε νόμιμη ανοιχτή συγκέντρωση, μπορώ να καταλάβω τις ειδικές περιστάσεις, να θέλουν κάποιοι να πάνε να ακουστεί η διαμαρτυρία τους. Ας το κάνουν και ας αποχωρήσουν γρήγορα. Όταν οι διαμαρτυρίες γίνονται για να διακοπεί μια συγκέντρωση, έχουμε φασιστική τρομοκρατία. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε φρουρούς και συγκρούσεις σε κάθε συγκέντρωση; Θέλουμε να μεγαλώνει συνέχεια το αστυνομικό κράτος;

Διαφορετικά με ενοχλούν τα γκρίζα της ζωής μου, αλλά θα δω μια διαφορά στην κοινωνία μας όταν θα μάθουμε να καταδικάζουμε όλα τα γκρίζα, όχι να δείχνουμε κάποια γκρίζα για να κρύψουμε κάποια άλλα.

Ναι, συμφωνώ με όλους σας. Όλους μαζί.


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Α, και για "τη βία στην ανθρώπινη φύση", για πιο νηφάλιους καιρούς (και όταν έχετε περισσότερο χρόνο!) συνιστώ αυτό το βιβλίο: Marshall Sahlins, _Η δυτική ψευδαίσθηση της ανθρώπινης φύσης_, μετάφρ. Νίκος Κούρκουλος, Αθήνα 2010.



Αν πράγματι αποφασίσετε να διαβάσετε Sahlins (by all means!), τότε προτείνω να τον εξισορροπήσετε και με κάποια πιο βιολογική προσέγγιση, γιατί οι ανθρωπολογικές/κοινωνιολογικές προσεγγίσεις του Sahlins είναι εντελώς αντιδαρβινικές, και δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί πραγματικά να υπάρξει σοβαρή προσέγγιση πάνω στην ανθρώπινη φύση η οποία να αγνοεί την εξελικτική παράμετρο. Στα ελληνικά κυκλοφορεί το βιβλίο του Matt Ridley _Οι ρίζες της αρετής_, το οποίο πραγματεύεται το ζήτημα της ανθρώπινης φύσης από την εξελικτική σκοπιά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να το διαβάσω (και δεν έχω ιδέα για την ποιότητα της μετάφρασης) αλλά γνωρίζω τον συγγραφέα από άλλα έργα του. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως η βία προφανώς είναι κομμάτι της φύσης μας (όπως και πολλά άλλα πράγματα), αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει "σκοτωθείτε ελεύθερα".


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

> Όταν οι διαμαρτυρίες γίνονται για να διακοπεί μια συγκέντρωση, έχουμε φασιστική τρομοκρατία.



Nickel, δεν μπορεί να ευσταθεί μια τέτοια κρίση, ούτε καν σε περιπτώσεις που η διακοπή μιας συγκέντρωσης είναι καθαρός τραμπουκισμός. "Φασιστική τρομοκρατία" δεν είναι οι διακοπές συγκεντρώσεων, εκτός - επαναλαμβάνω - αν οι λέξεις δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα πια. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, il faut distinguer. Να διακόπτεται (τεχνηέντως κιόλας) μια βιβλιοπαρουσίαση απατέωνα εργοδότη για να χαρακτηριστούν έπειτα οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι "αυγό του φιδιού" είναι μια τακτική τόσο απροκάλυπτη που βγάζει μάτι (αν είχε απαντήσεις να δώσει ο εργοδότης, θα καθόταν και θα τις έδινε στους 4-5 που τον "διέκοπταν"). Να διακόπτεται η συγκέντρωση ρατσιστών από διαμαρτυρίες είναι προφανώς ευκταίο. Να διακόπτεται από ανεγκέφαλους επιστήμονας που δίνει διάλεξη είναι προφανώς απαράδεκτο. Οι περιπτώσεις Παγκάλου στο Παρίσι ή πρωθυπουργού στο Βερολίνο μού φαίνονται επίσης διαφορετικές: οι πολιτικοί, και πολύ περισσότερο οι κυβερνητικοί, μπορούν εξ ορισμού να διακόπτονται δημοσίως, και είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάθονται να δίνουν εξηγήσεις, εντός ή εκτός ημερησίας διατάξεως. 

Περαιτέρω, νομίζω ότι το κόλπο του τσουβαλιάσματος πάει μαζί με το κόλπο του χαρακτηρισμού, της απόδοσης πάγιων, κοινά αποδεκτών και άκριτων ταυτοτήτων. Έχουμε π.χ. τα ζευγάρια "ΜΑΤ-αναρχικοί" και "ακροδεξιοί-μετανάστες". Όταν οι όροι αυτών των ζευγαριών συνδέονται μέσω της "βίας", ο στόχος είναι να χαθεί κάθε δυνατότητα διάκρισης μεταξύ τους. Οι "καταδίκες" και οι "δικαιολογήσεις" κάνουν πρωτίστως αυτό, ιδίως όταν γίνονται προκαταβολικά: παίρνουν ως δεδομένη την ταυτότητα των όρων, χωρίς να εξετάζεται κάθε φορά τι είναι τι.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ό,τι έχει ιστορικά αναγνωριστεί ως "φύση" συγχρόνως έχει γίνει, μοιρολατρικά ή εντέχνως, αποδεκτό ως τέτοιο. Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο ελπιδοφόρα η εικασία ότι η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι η κατεξοχήν αντιφύση.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Ερώτηση (χωρίς έντονο ύφος): επομένως δικαιολογείται η βία; Και αν ναι, όταν προέρχεται από ποιον;

Ακόμα: οι εργαζόμενοι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη; Έχουν απευθυνθεί στον τύπο; Σε καταιγισμό των πολιτικών με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας; Γιατί για μένα, πιο αποτελεσματικό θα ήταν να μοίραζαν, π.χ., φυλλάδια έξω από τη βιβλιοπαρουσίαση καλώντας τους αναγνώστες να μποϊκοτάρουν το βιβλίο, ή να είχαν συμμετάσχει στη συζήτηση με ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις ώστε να ευαισθητοποιηθούν οι ακροατές.

Και τέλος: προσωπικά, ουδόλως με νοιάζει τι λένε τα ΜΜΕ και το πώς και εάν συνδέουν τα όποια ζευγάρια που καταφεύγουν σε πρακτικές βίας. Ξαναείπα: ο νεκρός είναι νεκρός και το ανοιγμένο κεφάλι, ανοιγμένο κεφάλι. Οι πράξεις λοιπόν είναι ίδιες. Έχει σημασία αν ο εκάστοτε δολοφόνος είναι ξερωγώ αναρχικός ή ΜΑΤατζής; Και πότε τελειώνει ο κύκλος της βίας; Όταν πεθάνουν όλοι οι «άλλοι»; 

Όσο για τη διακοπή ρατσιστών από διαμαρτυρίες όχι, είναι απευκταίο. Ευκταίο είναι να τους παραπέμπεις στη δικαιοσύνη κάθε φορά που ξεπερνούν τα όρια του νόμου. Ευκταίο είναι να μορφώνεις τα παιδιά για να μην καταφεύγουν σε ακραίες ρατσιστικές ομάδες. Ευκταίο είναι να έχει η κοινωνία τα αντανακλαστικά να τους θεωρεί γελοίους, και να τους αφήνει απ' έξω. Να τους γυρίζουν οι άνθρωποι την πλάτη στην καθημερινότητά τους. 

Παράδειγμα: μου έλεγε φίλος Σουηδός ότι στη Σουηδία υπάρχουν πολλά ζευγάρια τελευταίως όπου ο άντρας είναι μαύρος. Μου έλεγε επίσης ότι αν καν αναφέρει κανείς στη ροή της συζήτησης ότι «ο φίλος της τάδε είναι Νιγηριανός», συνήθως οι γύρω σου σου κόβουν την καλημέρα, γιατί αυτό από μόνο του θεωρείται κακόγουστο, πολιτικά ανορθόδοξο και ρατσιστική δήλωση.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτό είναι ευκταίο. Όχι οι φωνές.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2011)

Αν δεν ήταν σαφές, να το κάνω τώρα: λέγοντας «να διακοπεί» δεν εννοούσα «interrupt», εννοούσα «να εμποδίσουν να γίνει». Όταν πρόκειται για «νόμιμη συγκέντρωση», οι προσπάθειες κάποιων να την εμποδίσουν να γίνει, ναι, θεωρώ ότι είναι φασιστική τρομοκρατία και οδηγούν σε κλιμάκωση, σε αστυνομοκρατία και τραμπουκοκρατία. Δεν πρέπει να καταδικάσουμε κάθε τέτοια κλιμάκωση; Εγώ δεν θέλω να καταδικάσετε το αυτονόητο. Θέλω να καταδικάσετε το μη αυτονόητο. Ας κάτσουμε να κάνουμε μικροδιακρίσεις μετά. Το λεπτό σημείο είναι τι θεωρούμε «νόμιμες» συγκεντρώσεις. Οι συγκεντρώσεις ακροδεξιών που συνθηματολογούν εναντίον μεταναστών θα έπρεπε να θεωρούνται νόμιμες τη στιγμή που με τα συνθήματά τους παρανομούν; Συνθήματα που προτρέπουν να μην τηρείται το σύνταγμα της χώρας καθιστούν παράνομη μια συγκέντρωση; Σε τέτοια δύσκολα ερωτήματα να μπούμε.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

> Ερώτηση: επομένως δικαιολογείται η βία; Και αν ναι, όταν προέρχεται από ποιον;



Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν συνεννοούμαστε για το τι σημαίνουν οι όροι. Αν η δικαιολογία μιας διαμαρτυρίας ισούται με τη δικαιολογία μιας δολοφονίας, κι αν ο ένστολος, και εν ώρα υπηρεσίας δολοφόνος, ισούται με τον ποινικό εγκληματία δολοφόνο (γιατί όλα είναι "βία"), η κουβέντα δεν θα προχωρήσει πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Εγώ έχω πει εξαρχής ότι έχω ξεφύγει από το θέμα από το οποίο ξεκίνησε το νήμα.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν ήταν σαφές, να το κάνω τώρα: λέγοντας «να διακοπεί» δεν εννοούσα «interrupt», εννοούσα «να εμποδίσουν να γίνει». Όταν πρόκειται για «νόμιμη συγκέντρωση», οι προσπάθειες κάποιων να την εμποδίσουν να γίνει, ναι, θεωρώ ότι είναι φασιστική τρομοκρατία και οδηγούν σε κλιμάκωση, σε αστυνομοκρατία και τραμπουκοκρατία. Δεν πρέπει να καταδικάσουμε κάθε τέτοια κλιμάκωση; Εγώ δεν θέλω να καταδικάσετε το αυτονόητο. Θέλω να καταδικάσετε το μη αυτονόητο. Ας κάτσουμε να κάνουμε μικροδιακρίσεις μετά. Το λεπτό σημείο είναι τι θεωρούμε «νόμιμες» συγκεντρώσεις. Οι συγκεντρώσεις ακροδεξιών που συνθηματολογούν εναντίον μεταναστών θα έπρεπε να θεωρούνται νόμιμες τη στιγμή που με τα συνθήματά τους παρανομούν; Συνθήματα που προτρέπουν να μην τηρείται το σύνταγμα της χώρας καθιστούν παράνομη μια συγκέντρωση; Σε τέτοια δύσκολα ερωτήματα να μπούμε.


 
Είναι άραγε τόσο δύσκολα ερωτήματα αυτά; Η έστω και λεκτική προτροπή σε πράξεις ρατσιστικής βίας είναι παρανομία, και μια συγκέντρωση με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο θα έπρεπε να είναι παράνομη, μολονότι βέβαια στην πράξη δεν είναι. Η προτροπή για μη τήρηση του συντάγματος της χώρας είναι υπερβολικά αφηρημένη, και γι' αυτό (φαντάζομαι) δεν διώκεται κιόλας. Η προτροπή σε πράξεις ρατσιστικής βίας είναι βέβαια κι αυτή προτροπή για μη τήρηση του συντάγματος της χώρας, δεν διώκεται όμως γι' αυτό. Τα κριτήρια της νομιμότητας δεν μπορεί να είναι αμιγώς τυπικά - δεν συμφωνούμε σε αυτό;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2011)

Η διαφορά εντοπίζεται στο ότι δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα να καταδικάσουμε την αστυνομική βία (και με το παραπάνω) ή την προτροπή σε πράξεις ρατσιστικής βίας, αλλά κάποιοι θα θέλαμε να καταδικαστούν, χωρίς να μπουν στο ίδιο ράφι, και οι πράξεις που εγώ θεωρώ πράξεις τραμπουκισμού και όπου έκανα τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στο να θέλεις να γίνει γνωστή η άποψή σου και να θέλεις να καπελώσεις ή να σταματήσεις μια νόμιμη εκδήλωση. Αφού συμφωνούμε στο μείζον, πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε τη δυσκολία στο να συμφωνήσουμε στο έλασσον.


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

Ίσως η δυσκολία να βρίσκεται στο "θέλω". Για παράδειγμα, προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι "ήθελαν" να σταματήσουν την εκδήλωση. Βεβαίως, ήθελαν να την "καπελώσουν", οπότε μας προκύπτει και η δυσκολία να ορίσουμε την έννοια του "καπελώματος". Φαίνεται ότι ο ομιλών θεώρησε βολικότερο να τη σταματήσει μόνος του την εκδήλωση, αφού θα του την "καπέλωναν". Αλλά πόσο καταδικαστέο είναι ένα τέτοιο "καπέλωμα", και πόσο "τραμπούκοι" οι υπεύθυνοι; Η ιστορία του _Παρατηρητή _είχε κάνει πάταγο για χρόνια... 

Άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι βέβαια πολύ διαφορετικές, έως και διαμετρικά αντίθετες. Για ποιο λόγο χρειαζόμαστε να βγάλουμε ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα; Δεν την καταλαβαίνω αυτή την ανάγκη (ή μάλλον την καταλαβαίνω μια χαρά αν τη νιώθει ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος π.χ., αλλά μέχρι εκεί).


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε μια συζήτηση προβληματισμού για τον κύκλο της βίας και πού σταματάει μιλάμε για κυβερνητικούς εκπροσώπους. Ή μάλλον, δυστυχώς καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2011)

(Εγώ θα κάνω μικρό διάλειμμα, να ξεφορτώσω τον κόκορα, και θα τα πούμε αργότερα.) :)


----------



## rogne (May 12, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε μια συζήτηση προβληματισμού για τον κύκλο της βίας και πού σταματάει μιλάμε για κυβερνητικούς εκπροσώπους. Ή μάλλον, δυστυχώς καταλαβαίνω.


 
Δεν κάνω αντιπολίτευση, Παλάβρα, αν αυτό εννοείς. Ουδόλως με ενδιαφέρει η τύχη της χτεσινής, σημερινής ή αυριανής κυβέρνησης ή αντιπολίτευσης. Τον ανέφερα τον τύπο επειδή νομίζω ότι η επωδός: _"Καταδικάζουμε τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται"_ είναι στρατηγική επιλογή, διαδίδεται ολοένα και βρίσκεται στη ρίζα του προβλήματος σήμερα. Αν προτιμάς, πιστεύω ότι αυτή ακριβώς η επιλογή φτιάχνει και συντηρεί τον "κύκλο της βίας" που μας προβληματίζει. Τον πυροδοτεί, βάζει σε κίνηση τους αυτοματισμούς του και μετά συσκοτίζει τα πάντα "καταδικάζοντας". Αλλά έχω ήδη πολυλογήσει αρκετά (τουλάχιστον για ...σήμερα).


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Ίσως η δυσκολία να βρίσκεται στο "θέλω". Για παράδειγμα, προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι "ήθελαν" να σταματήσουν την εκδήλωση. Βεβαίως, ήθελαν να την "καπελώσουν", οπότε μας προκύπτει και η δυσκολία να ορίσουμε την έννοια του "καπελώματος". Φαίνεται ότι ο ομιλών θεώρησε βολικότερο να τη σταματήσει μόνος του την εκδήλωση, αφού θα του την "καπέλωναν". Αλλά πόσο καταδικαστέο είναι ένα τέτοιο "καπέλωμα", και πόσο "τραμπούκοι" οι υπεύθυνοι; Η ιστορία του _Παρατηρητή _είχε κάνει πάταγο για χρόνια...


 
Αν ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν για τον Παπασαραντόπουλο ως εκδότη, ας πήγαιναν στο γραφείο του, ας του έκαναν μήνυση, ας διαδήλωναν έξω από τον εκδοτικό οίκο του. Το να διακόψεις μια παρουσίαση βιβλίου δεν έχει καμία σχέση μ' αυτό. Είναι φίμωμα της φωνής του συγγραφέα, του πάνελ, καταπάτηση του δικαιώματος της ελευθερίας της γνώμης. Τραμπουκισμός.

Επίσης, βλέπω και απόπειρα να κατηγορηθεί το θύμα με τη φράση "Φαίνεται ότι ο ομιλών θεώρησε βολικότερο να τη σταματήσει μόνος του την εκδήλωση, αφού θα του την "καπέλωναν"" -- όπως θα λέγαμε ότι το θύμα του βιασμού προκάλεσε τον θύτη. Οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι κύριοι πήγαν εκεί και δεν σταμάτησαν να φωνάζουν τα συνθήματά τους παρά μόνο όταν η εκδήλωση διακόπηκε οριστικά. Όχι μόνο αναγκάστηκε ο εκδότης να δώσει άδοξο τέλος μέσα σε μια ατμόσφαιρα έντασης, αλλά φαίνεται πως φταίει που δεν άφησε το χαμό να συνεχιστεί ακόμα περισσότερο!

Τίποτα από αυτά δεν έχει να κάνει με τα βερεσέδια για τα οποία κατηγορείται, που είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση. Εγώ βλέπω μια τραμπούκικη πράξη και αυτή στηλιτεύω. Για τις πρακτικές των εκδοτών, τα έχω πει αλλού.

Κι επίσης, στη δήλωση της Δέσποινας Χαραλαμπίδου υπήρχε η παρακάτω φράση:



> ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ: Οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι της πόλης και του τόπου έδωσαν και αυτοί συγχωροχάρτι στον άνθρωπο που άφησε απλήρωτους 200 εργαζόμενους επι 5 συνεχή έτη;



Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι πότε θα πληρωθούν οι απλήρωτοι υπάλληλοι. Εδώ ζητούνται δηλώσεις μετανοίας; Δηλαδή όσοι δεν σπεύσουν να καταδικάσουν τον εκδότη, θα στοχοποιηθούν και θα γίνουν αφίσα;


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> Δεν κάνω αντιπολίτευση, Παλάβρα, αν αυτό εννοείς. Ουδόλως με ενδιαφέρει η τύχη της χτεσινής, σημερινής ή αυριανής κυβέρνησης ή αντιπολίτευσης. Τον ανέφερα τον τύπο επειδή νομίζω ότι η επωδός: _"Καταδικάζουμε τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται"_ είναι στρατηγική επιλογή, διαδίδεται ολοένα και βρίσκεται στη ρίζα του προβλήματος σήμερα. Αν προτιμάς, πιστεύω ότι αυτή ακριβώς η επιλογή φτιάχνει και συντηρεί τον "κύκλο της βίας" που μας προβληματίζει. Τον πυροδοτεί, βάζει σε κίνηση τους αυτοματισμούς του και μετά συσκοτίζει τα πάντα "καταδικάζοντας". Αλλά έχω ήδη πολυλογήσει αρκετά (τουλάχιστον για ...σήμερα).


Δεν εννοώ αυτό. Εννοώ ότι ο παραλληλισμός απόψεων όπως η δική μου, δηλαδή ότι η βία είναι απεχθής, σε όλες της τις μορφές, με τις δηλώσεις του εκάστοτε κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου, κρύβουν συνήθως πίσω τους την άποψη «η δική μας βία είναι δικαιολογημένη/η δική μας “βία” δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια βία, είναι [συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα]».

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο πώς γίνεται η στάση της μη βίας να εξισώνεται με το συσκοτισμό. Και τώρα θα επανέλθω στο θέμα του νήματος (απειλή ). Ρώτησα παραπάνω:

Οι εργαζόμενοι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη; Έχουν απευθυνθεί στον τύπο; Σε καταιγισμό των πολιτικών με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας; Γιατί για μένα, πιο αποτελεσματικό θα ήταν να μοίραζαν, π.χ., φυλλάδια έξω από τη βιβλιοπαρουσίαση καλώντας τους αναγνώστες να μποϊκοτάρουν το βιβλίο, ή να είχαν συμμετάσχει στη συζήτηση με ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις ώστε να ευαισθητοποιηθούν οι ακροατές.

Έχει γίνει κάτι από όλα αυτά;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 12, 2011)

rogne said:


> FSB, το ότι συνέβησαν και τα δύο δεν τα καθιστά και τα δύο περιστατικά "βίας και έντασης", εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε ότι θα λέμε "βία και ένταση" κάθε μορφή διαμαρτυρίας και "οπαδό της βίας" κάθε διαδηλωτή, διαμαρτυρόμενο, αντιρρησία, κ.ο.κ. (για παράδειγμα, ο κύριος του Reuters εδώ, το αποφάσισε, παραποιώντας φυσικά και τα γεγονότα προκειμένου να του βγει). Για να συνεχίσουν ωστόσο οι λέξεις να έχουν σημασία και να περιγράφουν μια κάποια πραγματικότητα, έστω κι αν δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε οριστικά για το ποια είναι η τελευταία, καλύτερα να μετράμε λίγο τα λόγια μας.


 
Κατ' αρχάς, ελπίζω ότι εννοείς γενικά την πρώτη φράση σου, και ότι δεν μου βάζεις στο στόμα λόγια που δεν είπα.

Δεν χαρακτηρίζω ως βία και ένταση κάθε μορφή διαμαρτυρίας. Μόνο εκείνες που χρησιμοποιούν βία και ένταση.

Τώρα, αν θέλεις πραγματεία περί της έντασης της βίας... Υπάρχει κλιμάκωση:
οι φωνές που διακόπτουν τον ομιλητή
το πέταμα βιβλίου
το γιαούρτωμα
το πέταμα πέτρας
η γροθιά
το λιντσάρισμα
κλπ.

Θα πρέπει να την κάνω αποδεκτή αυτή τη βία επειδή υπάρχουν και χειρότερα; Δεν νομίζω.

Όσο για τη συγκαταβατική τελευταία φράση σου, δεν με ξέρεις για να μου κάνεις τέτοιες υποδείξεις.


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2011)

Έτσι για να υπάρχει στο νήμα περί βίας. ;) 

Violence is initiated by those who oppress, who exploit, who fail to recognize others as persons—not by those who are oppressed, exploited, and unrecognized. It is not the unloved who initiate disaffection, but those who cannot love because they love only themselves. It is not the helpless, subject to terror, who initiate terror, but the violent, who with their power create the concrete situation which begets the “rejects of life.” It is not the tyrannized who initiate despotism, but the tyrants. It is not the despised who initiate hatred, but those who despise. It is not those whose humanity is denied them who negate humankind, but those who denied that humanity (thus negating their own as well). Force is used not by those who have become weak under the preponderance of the strong, but by the strong who have emasculated them. (Paulo Freire 1970, 55)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 12, 2011)

Θα λείψω εκτός πόλεως για μερικές μέρες, και δεν θα έχω ίντερνετ. Μη θεωρήσετε αγένεια το ότι δεν απαντώ. (Και μη μου κάψετε την Αθήνα ή το σάιτ.)


----------



## somnambulist (May 13, 2011)

Για τα χτεσινά πογκρόμ

Η έρευνα πεδίου και οι κατοπινές θεωρητικές υποθέσεις μάς οδηγούν πίσω στην υπόθεση περί αντικατάστασης ως βάσης της πρακτικής της θυσίας. [...] Οι ποιότητες που δίνουν στη βία τον συγκεκριμένο της τρόμο --η τυφλή της κτηνωδία, ο ουσιώδης παραλογισμός των εκφάνσεών της-- έχουν μια ανάστροφη πλευρά. Με τις ποιότητες αυτές συνδυάζεται η παράξενη τάση να αρπάζονται υποκατάστατα θύματα [...] Τα παραμύθια της παιδικής ηλικίας όπου ο λύκος, το τέρας, ή ο δράκος καταπίνουν μια μεγάλη πέτρα αντί για ένα μικρό παιδί θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί ότι αντικατοπτρίζουν τη λογική της θυσίας. [...] Η θυσιαστική αντικατάσταση υπονοεί έναν βαθμό παρεξήγησης. Η ζωτικότητά της ως θεσμού βασίζεται στην ικανότητά της να αποκρύψει την εκτόπιση πάνω στην οποία βασίζεται η τελετή. [...] Όλα τα θυσιάσιμα θύματά μας, είτε επιλέγονται από μια από τις ανθρώπινες κατηγορίες που απαριθμήσαμε πριν είτε, a fortiori, από τη ζωική σφαίρα, είναι χωρίς διαφοροποίηση διακριτά από τα μη θυσιάσιμα όντα εξαιτίας ενός βασικού χαρακτηριστικού: ανάμεσα στα θύματα αυτά και την κοινότητα λείπει ένας ζωτικός κοινωνικός δεσμός, και έτσι μπορούν να εκτεθούν στη βία χωρίς φόβο αντιποίνων. Ο θάνατός τους δεν επιφέρει αυτόματα μια πράξη εκδίκησης. Η μεγάλη σημασία αυτής της ελευθερίας από τα αντίποινα για την θυσιαστική διαδικασία μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε ότι η θυσία είναι κυρίως μια πράξη βίας χωρίς τον κίνδυνο αντιποίνων. [...] Είναι μάταιο να αναζητήσουμε το μυστικό της λυτρωτικής διαδικασίας σε διακρίσεις ανάμεσα στο υποκατάστατο θύμα και τα άλλα μέλη της κοινότητας. Το ζωτικό γεγονός είναι ότι η επιλογή του θύματος είναι αυθαίρετη. [...] Επιπρόσθετα με τέτοιες "προσωποποιημένες" ερμηνείες, υπάρχει μια απρόσωπη προσέγγιση. Αυτή ανταποκρίνεται στο πλήρες σημασιολογικό φάσμα του όρου ιερός, ή μάλλον, του λατινικού sacer, το οποίο ορισμένες φορές μεταφράζεται ως "ιερός" και ορισμένες ως "εξάγιστος", μιας και περικλείει το κακοπροαίρετο όσο και το καλοπροαίρετο. [...] Πολλές γλώσσες, και πιο χαρακτηριστικά τα ελληνικά, περιέχουν όρους που αποκαλύπτουν την μη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη βία και το ιερό. Και μπορεί εύκολα να αναδειχθεί ότι η πολιτισμική εξέλιξη γενικά, και οι λεξικογράφοι συγκεκριμένα, έχουν την τάση να διαχωρίζουν αυτά τα οποία η πρωτόγονη γλώσσα συνέδεσε· δηλαδή, να καταστέλουν την αναπάντεχη συναρμογή της βίας με το ιερό. [....] Η χρήση της λέξης ιερός για να προσδιοριστούν εργαλεία βίας και πολέμου είναι τόσο συνήθης που οι μελετητές ορισμένες φορές μεταφράζουν τη λέξη ιερός ως "δυνατός", "ενεργητικός", "αναστατωμένος", κλπ. [...] Αν οι θυσιάσιμες κατηγορίες απαρτίζονται γενικά από πλάσματα που δεν ανήκουν και δεν ανήκαν ποτέ στην κοινότητα, αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή το υποκατάστατο θύμα ανήκει πρώτα και κύρια στο ιερό. Η κοινότητα, αντίθετα, έχει εξέλθει από το ιερό και έχει χωριστεί από αυτό. Τα μέλη λοιπόν της κοινότητας είναι λιγότερο βολικά ως τελετουργικά θύματα από ότι τα μη μέλη. Για αυτό τα τελετουργικά θύματα επιλέγονται ώστε να είναι εκτός της κοινότητας, από τις τάξεις πλασμάτων (όπως τα ζώα και οι ξένοι) που συνήθως ζουν ανάμεσα σε ιερά πράγματα και έχουν τα ίδια εμποτιστεί με το ιερό.
René Girard, La violence et le sacre


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2011)

Να βάλουμε όμως και το λινκ.


----------



## somnambulist (May 13, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Να βάλουμε όμως και το λινκ.



Ντροπή, σκόπευα να το βάλω στο πογκρόμ και το ξέχασα:


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2011)

Το έφαγε το πογκρόμ :)


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2011)

Στο χαρμόσυνο κλίμα των ημερών ήρθε να προστεθεί και μία ακόμα νότα ιλαρότητας: μια τρανταχτή περίπτωση *"παράνομης βίας"* που, αλίμονο, θα περάσει στα ψιλά (έχει πέσει και ο blogger...).

Και ως ερώτημα: η περιφρούρηση μιας απεργίας, η οποία (περιφρούρηση) εξ ορισμού παραβιάζει το "δικαίωμα στην εργασία" των απεργοσπαστών, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας πράξη βίας, και δη παράνομης;


----------



## panadeli (May 13, 2011)

rogne said:


> Και ως ερώτημα: η περιφρούρηση μιας απεργίας, η οποία (περιφρούρηση) εξ ορισμού παραβιάζει το "δικαίωμα στην εργασία" των απεργοσπαστών, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας πράξη βίας, και δη παράνομης;



Κατά τη δική μου, ναι.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2011)

Και κατά τη δική μου. Παραβιάζει επίσης και τις αρχές της δημοκρατίας, όπως και της ελευθερίας της βούλησης, επειδή αποφασίζει για όλους, δηλαδή δεν αναγνωρίζει σε όλους τους εργαζόμενους το δικαίωμα της διαφωνίας.


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2011)

Για να δούμε και κάποιες παραλλαγές:


> Και ως ερώτημα: η περιφρούρηση μιας απεργίας ανεργία, η οποία (περιφρούρηση) εξ ορισμού παραβιάζει το "δικαίωμα στην εργασία" των απεργοσπαστών εργαζομένων, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας πράξη βίας, και δη παράνομης;





> Και ως ερώτημα: η περιφρούρηση μιας απεργίας υποαμειβόμενη και ανασφάλιστη εργασία, η οποία (περιφρούρηση) εξ ορισμού παραβιάζει το "δικαίωμα στην εργασία ζωή" των απεργοσπαστών εργαζομένων, είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας πράξη βίας, και δη παράνομης;


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρουσες παραλλαγές. Βεβαίως, σε αυτές απαντάς "ναι", αλλά κανείς δεν πάει φυλακή (θα μπορούσες δηλαδή ν' απαντήσεις και "όχι", το ίδιο κάνει). Στην πρώτη εκδοχή του ερωτήματος, απαντάς "ναι" και να σου 6 μήνες με αναστολή ο συνδικαλιστής (ενώ με το "όχι" γυρίζει τουλάχιστον ο συνδικαλιστής στην απλήρωτη δουλειά του)...


----------



## anef (May 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ένα βιβλίο που κατά τη γνώμη μου αξίζει την προσοχή μας:
> Η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική, των εκδόσεων Διάπυρον.


 
Είχα ξαναδεί το βιβλίο και τώρα, βλέποντας το λινκ, ήμουν περίεργη να μάθω πώς ακριβώς εξηγείται αυτός ο τίτλος. Ήταν δηλαδή φασιστική η βία των Ελλήνων της Επανάστασης του ’21, ας πούμε; Των Ελλήνων κατά των Γερμανών στην Κατοχή; Των μαύρων που ήθελαν να απαλλαγούν από το απαρτχάιντ; Και πώς ορίζεται η πολιτική βία; 

Δεν διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα ακόμα, διάβασα όμως αρκετά. Δεν είδα κάπου να ορίζεται με σαφήνεια η πολιτική βία, ωστόσο τα περισσότερα παραδείγματα βίας που δίνονται είναι από τη μία πλευρά, κι αυτή δεν είναι η πλευρά της εξουσίας. Είναι κυρίως η «βία» της αριστεράς (με την ευρύτερη έννοια). Έτσι ο Μακρής δίνει δύο εκτενή παραδείγματα, ένα από τα Εξάρχεια κι ένα από την Πανσπουδαστική, ο Ρόμβος (και πολλοί άλλοι) από τη Μαρφίν (φυσικά τα έγραψαν μετά τα επεισόδια, είναι ενδεικτικό όμως ότι επιλέχθηκαν τόσα πολλά άρθρα για τη Μαρφίν σ’ αυτό το βιβλίο – την Κούνεβα, ας πούμε, δεν τη βρήκα πουθενά ως παράδειγμα, αν και δεν αποκλείω να υπάρχει σε καμιά υποσημείωση), ο Γεωργόπουλος δίνει ως παραδείγματα τη γραμμή για ένοπλη πάλη κατά την περίοδο της χούντας, τη βία των μαύρων στην Αγγλία της Θάτσερ, το Χημείο και τους Κνίτες με τα ρόπαλα κ.ά., ο Δημητράς τις βιτρίνες, το βρίσιμο αστυνομικών (!), τις επιθέσεις στα βιβλιοπωλεία και την ακροαριστερή τρομοκρατία. Όταν τα παραδείγματα δεν είναι τέτοια, είναι γενικά κατά του πολέμου (γιατί κάποιοι είναι αντιρρησίες συνείδησης), και μάλιστα και με χριστιανικές αναφορές (Μαραγκάκης) ή ιστορικά παραδείγματα όπου και πάλι όμως υπάρχει μια ενοχή για τη βία που εκδηλώθηκε (π.χ. θετική αναφορά στον Στίνα που δεν ήθελε να σκοτώνουν Γερμανούς οι Έλληνες στην Κατοχή ή η κατά βάθος αποδοκιμασία των δολοφονιών των βασανιστών της χούντας από τη 17 Νοέμβρη – έχουν ενδιαφέρον οι προσωπικές αναφορές του Γεωργόπουλου, ο οποίος ενώ δείχνει να συμμετείχε στο κλίμα της εποχής, ίσως για μην τον πουν οι φίλοι του αριστεροί «φλώρο» -να άλλη μια βία, εμφανίζεται να είχε στο βάθος άλλη άποψη –τώρα, βέβαια, εκ των υστέρων). 

Ενώ, λοιπόν, η βία είναι κακό πράγμα απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται και είναι πάντοτε φασιστική, κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο δεν εμφανίζονται και πολλοί φασίστες σ’ αυτά τα άρθρα (τουλάχιστον σε όσα διάβασα), ούτε το ΛΑΟΣ ή η Χρυσή Αυγή και ούτε, βέβαια, τα εργατικά «ατυχήματα», η εκμετάλλευση, η ανεργία, η φτώχεια, οι απολύσεις, οι ξυλοδαρμοί και οι συλλήψεις στο σωρό ή οι βασανισμοί αλλοδαπών. Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι απλώς δεν μιλάνε για τα αυτονόητα, όπως έλεγε παραπάνω ο Νίκελ. Δεν φαίνεται όμως να είναι και τόσο αυτονόητα τελικά όλα αυτά. 

Ενδεικτικό είναι το άρθρο του Π. Δημητρά: αφού παραθέτει ένα απόσπασμα από την Οικουμενική Διακήρυξη για τα Ανθρώπινα Δικαιώματα, ο συγγραφέας μας λέει ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν πια διασφαλισμένα τα δικαιώματά τους (ήδη από το 1948, για να μην ανησυχούμε), καταργήθηκε η θανατική ποινή στην Ευρώπη, συντάχθηκαν κείμενα που απαγορεύουν την ενδοοικογενειακή βία, ενώ «το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου θεώρησε σκληρή, απάνθρωπη ή ταπεινωτική μεταχείριση τις απαράδεκτες συνθήκες κράτησης σε αστυνομικά τμήματα ή φυλακές». Και, αναρωτιέται στη συνέχεια ο συγγραφέας, «Ποιες μορφές βίας παραμένουν ‘νομιμοποιημένες’;». Η απάντηση είναι «η νόμιμη άμυνα», σημαντική όμως είναι κτγμ η ίδια η ερώτηση. Όχι μόνο δεν θεωρείται βία η ανεργία, ας πούμε, ή η φτώχεια, αλλά θεωρείται και δεδομένο πως η απλή καταγραφή των δικαιωμάτων αρκεί για να πούμε ότι ζούμε σε κοινωνίες χωρίς βία από την πλευρά της εξουσίας. Εφόσον οι καλές μας κυβερνήσεις έχουν ψηφίσει τόσο καλούς νόμους, η όποια παραβίαση είναι προφανώς ζήτημα κακού μπάτσου που στραβοκοιμήθηκε, ή που δεν συμπαθεί και τόσο τους Πακιστανούς, των κακών διευθυντών των φυλακών, ή των ανδρών που δεν επιμορφώθηκαν ακόμα αρκετά πάνω στα οφέλη της ισότητας των δύο φύλων. Τι άλλο μένει, λοιπόν; Ο κατάλογος της βίας κατά Δημητρά είναι ο εξής: «οι φραστικές ύβρεις προς τα όργανα της τάξης» από διαδηλωτές, η «συστηματική και εκτεταμένη χρήση βίας για διεκδίκηση (θεμιτών ή όχι) δικαιωμάτων (σε εκδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας) ή απλώς για εκτόνωση (στα γήπεδα)», η απάθεια απέναντι σ’ αυτές τις μορφές βίας, η βία στα γήπεδα, οι επιθέσεις σε βιβλιοπωλεία ή γραφεία ατόμων με απόψεις που δεν μας αρέσουν, οι καταστροφές καταστημάτων σε πορείες και βέβαια η «ακροαριστερή τρομοκρατία». Το καθένα από μία παράγραφο. 

Το γενικότερο συμπέρασμα προφανώς είναι πως το βασικό πρόβλημα βίας αυτή τη στιγμή στην (ελληνική) κοινωνία προέρχεται από αριστερά, όχι από την εξουσία, ούτε από την ακροδεξιά (παρά τις μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο εξάρσεις του Κοροβέση στο αρχικό άρθρο). Μια αριστερά η οποία, αντί να εφαρμόζει τις αρχές του Γκάντι (Τριαρίδης) ή της Συναίνεσης με κεφαλαίο σίγμα (Ιωαννίδου) και αντί να στέλνει επιστολές (π.χ. στον Οικουμενικό Πατριάρχη με πνεύμα χριστιανικό - Μαραγκάκης), σηκώνει πανό σε ομιλίες του Παγκάλου (ο οποίος στην πρώτη του ανακοίνωση μάλιστα είχε μιλήσει και για «σωματική βία», μετά τα μάζεψε), δεν πληρώνει δεν πληρώνει, βρίζει ασύστολα τους αστυνομικούς και διακόπτει ομιλητές με τους οποίους διαφωνεί (και όλα αυτά βέβαια εξισώνονται υπό τον τίτλο της βίας με τη 17 Νοέμβρη και τη Μαρφίν). Πλήρης στοίχιση λοιπόν με τον ορισμό της βίας από την εξουσία, και μάλιστα από τα «αριστερά», για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2011)

Η σημερινή δόση βίας: http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11424&subid=2&pubid=63050981


----------



## panadeli (May 15, 2011)

Να με συγχωρήσετε, αλλά την ανεργία και τη φτώχεια δεν μπορώ να τις χαρακτηρίσω "πράξεις βίας". Θα μπορούσαν ενδεχομένως, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, να αποτελούν συνέπειες πράξεων βίας, αλλά ως εκεί.

Συμφωνώ φυσικά ότι είναι ανεπιθύμητα φαινόμενα που κάθε κοινωνία θα έπρεπε να προσπαθεί να εξαλείψει. Πολλές το προσπαθούν, άλλες περισσότερο και άλλες λιγότερο αποτελεσματικά. Αλλά αυτή είναι διαφορετική κουβέντα. Βρείτε μου εσείς μια κοινωνία που να μην έχει ανεργία και φτώχεια, και θα πάω να ζήσω κι εγώ εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2011)

anef said:


> Είχα ξαναδεί το βιβλίο και τώρα, βλέποντας το λινκ, ήμουν περίεργη να μάθω πώς ακριβώς εξηγείται αυτός ο τίτλος.


Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, ένας ορισμός:Αν ορίσουμε την πολιτική βία ως τη βία που έχει αποκλειστικά πολιτικά κίνητρα και κατευθύνεται ενάντια στους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι αντίπαλοι, τότε η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική· γιατί δεν μας προφυλάσσει από καμιά χειρότερη βία, γιατί πολεμάει τις ιδέες με τα τσεκούρια και τις λαιμητόμους, γιατί είναι η απόλυτη έκφανση της εξόντωσης. Υπάρχει ένα συνεχές, που στη μια πλευρά έχει τη βία και στην άλλη την ανεκτικότητα. 
​Το παράδειγμα της βίας από την ελληνική αντίσταση απαντάται στο βιβλίο, αν το διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά. Αλλά δε χρειάζεται να το διαβάσει κανείς προσεκτικά για να σκεφτεί ότι η αυτοάμυνα π.χ. είναι μια μορφή βίας που χρειάζεται όταν θέλουμε να σώσουμε τον εαυτό μας. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, εγώ διακρίνω πάντα στις απαντήσεις που καταδικάζουν τη στάση της μη βίας, και την εξίσωση όλων των μορφών της βίας μεταξύ τους, μια διάθεση να δικαιολογηθεί η μία πλευρά, ή μάλλον μια διάθεση στο πλαίσιο της οποίας η βία δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ποτέ ως τέτοια. 

Η διάθεση να δημιουργούνται δίπολα δε βοηθάει να συζητήσουμε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά να τσακωθούμε. Είναι σαν να λέω ότι οι ΑΕΚτζήδες ήταν απαράδεκτοι που έδειραν τους οπαδούς του Ατρόμητου, και να μου απαντήσουν οι δεύτεροι: «τι λες εκεί [εισάγετε χαρακτηρισμό της αρεσκείας σας], και οι οπαδοί του Ατρόμητου;» Σαν να λέω «το ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι κακό κόμμα» και να απαντάει ένας ψηφοφόρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ «ναι, αλλά η ΝΔ;» Δηλαδή αν πούμε ότι φταίει ο ένας, αυτομάτως αθωώνεται ο άλλος; Τι είδους λογική είναι αυτή;

Όταν καταδικάζει κανείς ένα συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, π.χ. τη δολοφονία τεσσάρων ανθρώπων στη Μαρφίν, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι αυτομάτως αθωώνει τα ΜΑΤ που ανοίγουν κεφάλια, ή τον Βγενόπουλο, που δεν είχε βγάλει πιστοποιητικό πυρασφάλειας για την τράπεζα. 

Και τέλος, κατά τη δική μου άποψη ο κάθε συγγραφέας οποιουδήποτε βιβλίου απομονώνει ένα φαινόμενο και γράφει γι' αυτό. Δεν είδα να διατείνεται κανείς από τους 22 (ο Ηλιόπουλος, π.χ.) ότι δίνει μια απάντηση για όλες τις μορφές κοινωνικής καταπίεσης. Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρό λοιπόν, αν κανείς θεωρεί π.χ. την ανασφάλιστη εργασία βία (και εδώ παρακαλώ όχι εκνευρισμένες απαντήσεις, γιατί δεν εκφράζω γνώμη περί του αν είναι ή δεν είναι) ανοίγει ένα ιστολόγιο και λέει τις απόψεις του. Κοινώς, ο καθένας γράφει ό,τι θέλει. Όμως, και πάλι κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι κριτική το να πει κανείς «γι' αυτό γράφεις, αλλά για το άλλο γιατί όχι;» Κριτική είναι να πει «με αυτό που γράφεις εγώ δε συμφωνώ, επειδή θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι έτσι αλλά αλλιώς». 

Ονειρεύομαι δηλαδή συζητήσεις εποικοδομητικές, που δεν σπεύδουν να χωρίσουν τους ανθρώπους σε στρατόπεδα, και να καταλήξουν σε ανταλλαγή συνθημάτων του τύπου «οι αποδώ [συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα] τους απο 'κει (αλλά οι από 'κει ξεκίνησαν πρώτοι, οπότε καλά να πάθουν)». 

Αλλά πάλι αυτό είναι μόνο η δική μου άποψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are *Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness*.



Και επειδή αυτά τα έλεγαν κάτι περίεργοι θρησκόληπτοι δουλοκτήτες πριν 250 χρόνια, και επειδή το κυνήγι της ευτυχίας απαιτεί (όχι απαραίτητα, αλλά συνήθως) πόρους, πριν καταλήξουμε αν η ανεργία είναι βία ή φυσικό φαινόμενο, ας συζητήσουμε πρώτα για τη φύση και τις μορφές της ανεργίας --είναι κατεπιλογή (π.χ. εγώ σπούδασα άλφα, δεν θα κάνω βήτα) ή επιβαλλόμενη; Επιβαλλόμενη πολιτικά (π.χ. φακέλλωμα), κοινωνικά (π.χ. δεν μου κάθεσαι, δεν δουλεύεις), οικονομικά (π.χ. η χώρα μπατίρισε, δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές --ή, για να έρθω στον 21ο αιώνα, στην Κίνα το κάνουν με μισά λεφτά);

Και, ακόμη και αν καταλήξουμε ότι είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο, δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό του ανθρώπου ότι αντιπαλεύει τη φύση γύρω του; Γιατί εμένα κάτι που μου* επιβάλλεται* και με εμποδίζει να κυνηγήσω την ευτυχία στη ζωή μου, αρκετά βίαιο μου φαίνεται. 

Αλλά βέβαια, άλλου επιπέδου βία, καμία σχέση με τη νόμιμη και την παράνομη βία της νομικής ορολογίας...


----------



## rogne (May 15, 2011)

Στο ίδιο αυτό ευρύτερο πλαίσιο: *Λίστα πραγμάτων που δεν θα υπήρχαν χωρίς τη βία που καταδικάζεις, "από όπου κι αν προέρχεται"*


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2011)

Η αστική δημοκρατία εκ μέρους  της οποίας μιλάς, προϊόν αιματηρής επανάστασης και τρομοκρατικών ακροτήτων.​
Από όσα έχω διαβάσει κατά της βίας, στο διαδίκτυο και αλλού, δεν έχω δει κανέναν να διατείνεται ότι μιλάει *εκ μέρους* της αστικής δημοκρατίας. Αλλά πάλι, μπορεί και να μου ξέφυγε.

Πέραν αυτού, είχα την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για το σήμερα. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι τα δεδομένα δεν είναι ίδια όπως ήταν πριν από 100, 500 ή και 1000 χρόνια πριν.

Και τελευταίο σχόλιό μου στο παρόν νήμα: 

το επιχείρημα του ότι υπάρχει εργασιακή εκμετάλλευση (Τα ρούχα που φοράς, προϊόντα υπερεκμετάλλευσης και ουσιαστικά εξαναγκασμένης γυναικείας και παιδικής εργασίας στην Ασία) σημαίνει ότι αντί να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό (ενισχύοντας τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, ή φροντίζοντας να κοιτάμε τις ετικέτες των ρούχων που αγοράζουμε, π.χ.) θα πρέπει να μη μιλάμε και να μετράμε καμένους ανθρώπους;

Το επιχείρημα της βενζίνης (Η βενζίνη στο αυτοκίνητό σου, παράγωγο ενός και πλέον αιώνα άμεσου και έμμεσου ιμπεριαλισμού, πραξικοπημάτων, δικτατοριών, και βομβαρδισμών στη Βόρεια Αφρική και τη Μέση Ανατολή) σημαίνει ότι αντί να προσπαθούμε να κινούμαστε χωρίς αυτοκίνητο και να υποστηρίζουμε περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις, όπως και να πιέζουμε για την παραγωγή καθαρής ενέργειας, πρέπει να μη μιλάμε και να μετράμε σπασμένα κεφάλια;

Το επιχείρημα της αστυνομίας (Η καθημερινή ασφάλεια και ευημερία σου, παράγωγο μιας δομής που προαπαιτεί στρατό, αστυνομία, δικαστήρια, φυλακές, κάμερες παρακολούθησης, παραβιάσεις της ιδιωτικής ζωής, προληπτικές κρατήσεις, ανακρίσεις, και τον επίσημο, κρατικό και διακρατικό κατατρεγμό --και ακόμα και φόνο-- ομάδων που εικάζεται ότι απειλούν την ασφάλεια και ευημερία σου, όπως οι μετανάστες) σημαίνει ότι αντί να ζητάμε μια αστυνομία καλύτερη, μια κοινωνία πιο δίκαιη, προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων μας, αντί να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, πρέπει να μη μιλάμε και να μετράμε ξύλο;

Πού θα τελειώσει αυτό; Όταν πεθάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

Να προσυπογράψω ασμένως την πιο πάνω κατακλείδα, από εκεί που λέει «τελευταίο σχόλιο» και μετά.


----------



## rogne (May 15, 2011)

Βλέπω ότι το κείμενο είναι αφιερωμένο σε κάποιον "σχολιαστή beta". Κατά τ' άλλα, σαφώς πολλοί που τάσσονται κατά της βίας μιλούν "εκ μέρους της αστικής δημοκρατίας". Όπως και πολλοί που τάσσονται υπέρ της, άλλωστε.

Δεν νομίζω ότι το συμπέρασμα του κειμένου είναι να κάτσουμε όλοι παραλυμένοι μπροστά στην περιρρέουσα βία, αλλά να θυμόμαστε ότι όσο εμείς καταδικάζουμε ή επικροτούμε "τη βία" εν γένει, αυτή κάνει τη δουλειά της με μορφές που έχουν την ακατανίκητη ισχύ του αυτονόητου, ακόμα και του "φυσικού". Προφανώς, οι αντιστάσεις που αναφέρεις, Παλάβρα, προϋποθέτουν ότι το θυμόμαστε αυτό. Το κείμενο έχει, υποθέτω, άλλους προνομιακούς αποδέκτες.


----------



## panadeli (May 15, 2011)

Από τον δεκάλογο αυτό (που παρεμπιπτόντως μου φαίνεται άκρως λαϊκιστικός, αλλά αυτό προς το παρόν το προσπερνάω) εγώ απλά επιβεβαιώνω ένα προγενέστερο συμπέρασμά μου σε σχέση με την (πολιτική ;) βία: την πολιτική βία πάντοτε την καταδικάζουν οι υπερασπιστές του υπάρχοντος κοινωνικοπολιτικού συστήματος και τη δικαιολογούν οι πολέμιοί του. 

Με λίγα λόγια, αν αναγνωρίζεις στην "αστική" δημοκρατία κάποια σημαντικά θετικά στοιχεία (δικαιώματα, ελευθερίες κλπ), τα οποία δεν είσαι διατεθειμένος να απεμπολήσεις, τότε είσαι εναντίον της πολιτικής βίας "απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται", γιατί το πρώτο θύμα της πολιτικής βίας είναι πάντοτε η ίδια η δημοκρατία, αστική ή μη.

Από την άλλη, αν θεωρείς ότι η αστική δημοκρατία είναι ένα φρικτό πολίτευμα που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ανατραπεί, τότε υπερασπίζεσαι την πολιτική βία "απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται" (φυσικά προτιμάς να την ασκείς εσύ και όχι ο αντίπαλος, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την άσκησή της και από τον αντίπαλο, γιατί έτσι απλά επισπεύδεται η ανατροπή του υπάρχοντος καταπιεστικού συστήματος -και πιθανότατα η αντικατάστασή του από ένα άλλο πολύ πιο καταπιεστικό, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα).

Προσωπικά ανήκω στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Με όλα τα στραβά της, πιστεύω ότι η "αστική" δημοκρατία έχει ορισμένες βασικές αρετές που δεν απαντούν σε κανένα άλλο πολίτευμα (θα μπορούσα εδώ να σκαρώσω έναν δικό μου δεκάλογο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα αντιστεκόμουν στον πειρασμό να λαϊκίσω).


----------



## anef (May 15, 2011)

Λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου θα περιοριστώ σε διευκρινίσεις ή απορίες (και θα επανέλθω, ελπίζω): 
@ panadeli: όταν είναι κάποιος αντίθετος με την «καταδίκη της βίας απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται» και βρίσκει αυτή την καταδίκη υποκριτική δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν βρίσκει θετικά στην αστική δημοκρατία (π.χ. σε σχέση με μια δικτατορία), ούτε ότι είναι αντίθετος με τα δικαιώματα και τις ελευθερίες. Προσωπικά δεν έχω τίποτα κατά των δικαιωμάτων και των ελευθεριών, απλώς θεωρώ ότι παραχωρούνται απ' το σύστημα όταν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά γι' αυτό (και φυσικά με τους όρους του συστήματος: βλ. π.χ. την «ελευθερία» των φτωχών να διαλέξουν όποιον γιατρό θέλουν, όποιο πανεπιστήμιο θέλουν κλπ.), και αναστέλλονται σε περιόδους κρίσεων όπως αυτή που ζούμε. Επιπλέον, ότι ακόμα και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δεν είναι από μόνα τους στοιχεία ικανά να εξαλείψουν την ανισότητα, τη φτώχεια, την ανεργία ή την εκμετάλλευση.

Επίσης, όποιος είναι αντίθετος με την «καταδίκη της βίας απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται» δεν σημαίνει ότι _υπερασπίζεται _τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται, όπως λες. Αυτό είναι λογική ακροβασία ολκής. 

Για τη λίστα του Radical Desire, θα πρότεινα να γράψεις μια μη λαϊκιστική αντιλίστα. Αν δεν έχεις διάθεση, θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τουλάχιστον τι το λαϊκίστικο έχει η θέση ότι «Η αστική δημοκρατία [εκ μέρους της οποίας μιλάς], [είναι] προϊόν αιματηρής επανάστασης και τρομοκρατικών ακροτήτων». Εδώ, είτε έχεις άλλη πληροφόρηση για την επανάσταση του 1789, είτε πιστεύεις ότι αυτή δεν έχει σχέση με την αστική δημοκρατία. Και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, με ποιον ορισμό του λαϊκισμού είναι αυτή η θέση λαϊκίστικη;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 16, 2011)

Διαβάζω το νήμα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον μέρες τώρα. Και νομίζω ότι η ουσία του ζητήματος βρίσκεται στο ότι οι δύο (τρεις, τέσσερις) πλευρές δεν συμφωνούν καταρχάς στον ορισμό της βίας. 

Νομίζω (ελπίζω) ότι μπορούμε όλοι να συμφωνήσουμε ότι η αντίσταση ή η πάλη εναντίον δικτατοριών ή ξένης κατοχής δεν αποτελούν "φασιστική" ή πολιτική βία. Σωστό; Μακάρι ο άνθρωπος να ήταν τόσο ανώτερο ον που να έλυνε όλα του τα προβλήματα με διάλογο ή παθητική αντίσταση. Αλλά δεν είναι. Κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται να κατέβεις στο δρόμο, ή ν’ ανέβεις στο βουνό.

Τι γίνεται όμως στις δημοκρατίες μας; Τις αστικές μας δημοκρατίες με την ελευθερία σκέψης, λόγου, εκπροσώπησης, συμμετοχής, συνδικαλισμού; Χμμ... Εδώ μπαίνουν κάποια ερωτήματα.

Κατά πόσο οι δημοκρατίες είναι δημοκρατίες; Και εδώ δε μιλώ για σοσιαλισμό ή καπιταλισμό, για το σύστημα δηλαδή ιδιοκτησίας των μέσων παραγωγής. Μιλώ για το κατά πόσο υπάρχει η souveraineté populaire -η λαϊκή κυριαρχία –μη με παρεξηγείτε, όχι του προλεταριάτου, αλλά της πλειοψηφίας του λαού, στα πλαίσια της δημοκρατίας. Και θα μου πείτε: παίρνει τις αποφάσεις ο λαός, εκπροσωπούμενος μέσω της ψήφου του. Ναι; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι υπάρχουν κάτι μεγάλοι μεγάλοι καρχαρίες που ανεβάζουν και κατεβάζουν κυβερνήσεις και προστατεύουν τα συμφέροντά τους με κάθε τρόπο. Ο ρόλος τους φυσικά είναι αυτός, και ο ρόλος του κράτους είναι ο ίδιος –σε κάθε φάση της ιστορίας- να προασπίζει τα συμφέροντά τους. Και όποτε οι κυβερνήσεις δεν ανταπεξέρχονται στον ρόλο αυτό, έρχονται οι τύποι από πάνω και τους τραβάνε στοργικά το λουρί. «Μαζέψου», λένε. Αυτό γινόταν πάντα.

Και σήμερα; Πόση δύναμη έχουν στα χέρια τους οι λαοί -της Ευρώπης πχ- στο να ορίζουν την τύχη τους; Και δε μιλάω καν για την εκχώρηση μέρους της πολιτικής κυριαρχίας στα όργανα της ΕΕ. (Εγώ ήμουν υπέρ μιας πραγματικά πολιτικής ένωσης). Κάνουν κουμάντο όμως τα πολιτικά όργανα; Ή τα οικονομικά; Από που κι ως που η ευρωπαϊκή τράπεζα και το διεθνές νομισματικό ταμείο -κι ακόμα χειρότερα- οι θεσμικοί επενδυτές, οι τράπεζες, οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης και το χρηματιστήριο χαράσσουν πολιτική; Αποφασίζουν τη μοίρα των λαών; Ακούγεται η φωνή του κόσμου; (Αφήνω για κερασάκι την καταπληκτική πρόταση της Μέρκελ να μην έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου οι χώρες που δεν τηρούν τη δημοσιονομική πολιτική).

Όλα αυτά τα λέω μόνο και μόνο γι’ αυτό: το ότι μια χώρα έχει ως πολίτευμα τη δημοκρατία, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι κάνει κουμάντο ο λαός. Και, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε η Anef παραπάνω, το ότι τα δικαιώματα είναι γραμμένα σε νόμους δεν σημαίνει ότι τηρούνται, ή ότι όλοι είμαστε ίσοι απέναντι στο νόμο. Παρόλαυτά να πω, για να προλάβω αντιδράσεις, ότι δεν υποστηρίζω τη δικτατορία του προλεταριάτου ή τη βίαιη ανατροπή του πολιτεύματος.

Από ‘κει και πέρα, έστω ότι δεχόμαστε τα παραπάνω και θέλουμε να τ’ αλλάξουμε, η πολιτική βία δικαιολογείται; Η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι κάθε μορφή διεκδίκησης, πάλης, ή αγώνα, είτε πιστεύουμε σε αυτήν είτε όχι, εάν δεν έχει λαϊκή βάση και υποστήριξη είναι καταδικασμένη. Και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα το αντάρτικο πόλεων σε χώρες της Ευρώπης το ‘70. Και, για μένα, η βία κατά του αστυνομικού είναι καταδικαστέα. Και αναποτελεσματική και επικίνδυνη, γιατί δίνει πάτημα για την άγρια καταστολή ελευθεριών στο όνομα της ασφάλειας. (Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι από τους 10 κουκουλοφόρους οι 2 παίζει να είναι ασφαλίτες, έτσι;) Αλλά από ‘κει και πέρα, επιτρέψτε μου να διαφωνήσω με κάποιους από τους ορισμούς της βίας. Δεν πιστεύω ότι η φραστική σύγκρουση, ή η απεργία, ή η προάσπιση της απεργίας αποτελούν βία. Εκτός αν μου πείτε ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί τρόποι διεκδίκησης. Νομίζω όμως ότι όλα τα δικαιώματα κερδήθηκαν στο δρόμο.


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα σε όλους,
δεν κράτησα το λόγο μου, και φταις εσύ, η αποπάνω! 

Δυο λόγια και με ξεφορτώνεστε.
Η βία είναι και φραστική. Για να μπούμε λίγο στη θέση του αποδέκτη: περπατάς στο δρόμο της Αθήνας, κοριτσάκι με τη φουστίτσα σου, και σε πλησιάζει νταγλαράς που ακούει σκυλάδικα. «Θες να τη βρούμε, μωρό;» σου λέει. Δεν απαντάς, ή του λες «μπα, δεν προλαβαίνω». Και σου λέει αυτός «άντε γαμήσου μωρή καργιόλα φεμινίστρια, που μου κουνιέσαι αλλά μετά μου το παίζεις μη μου άπτου». Αυτό είναι ή δεν είναι φραστική βία; Γιατί αν είναι, τότε είναι εξίσου φραστική βία και το «σου γαμιέται η μάνα» που ακούγεται στις πορείες. Από όποια πλευρά κι αν ακούγεται.

Επίσης, είναι αλήθεια ότι κάποια δικαιώματα κερδήθηκαν με αιματηρές μάχες. Ευτυχώς, το αίμα που χύθηκε στο παρελθόν μας έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε βήματα μπροστά σε σημαντικούς τομείς της κοινωνίας χωρίς επανάληψη της γενικευμένης αιματοχυσίας. Υπάρχει και αυτή η δυνατότητα, όχι;

Θέλω να πω, για μένα, υπάρχουν μάχες και μάχες.


----------



## panadeli (May 16, 2011)

anef said:


> Για τη λίστα του Radical Desire, θα πρότεινα να γράψεις μια μη λαϊκιστική αντιλίστα. Αν δεν έχεις διάθεση, θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τουλάχιστον τι το λαϊκίστικο έχει η θέση ότι «Η αστική δημοκρατία [εκ μέρους της οποίας μιλάς], [είναι] προϊόν αιματηρής επανάστασης και τρομοκρατικών ακροτήτων». Εδώ, είτε έχεις άλλη πληροφόρηση για την επανάσταση του 1789, είτε πιστεύεις ότι αυτή δεν έχει σχέση με την αστική δημοκρατία. Και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, με ποιον ορισμό του λαϊκισμού είναι αυτή η θέση λαϊκίστικη;



Αγαπητή μου άνεφ δεν υπόσχομαι να γράψω την αντιλίστα, τουλάχιστον όχι αναλυτικά και σχολιασμένα όπως θα ήθελα, γιατί δεν μου περισσεύει και πολύς ελεύθερος χρόνος αυτές τις μέρες. Ασφαλώς όμως μπορείς να φανταστείς περίπου τι θα περιλάμβανε. Σίγουρα θα ξεκινούσα από τις βασικές ελευθερίες που απολαμβάνουν οι κάτοικοι των αστικών δημοκρατιών σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες γωνιές του κόσμου (ελευθερία λόγου και συνέρχεσθαι, δικαίωμα ψήφου, δικαίωμα αυτοπροσδιορισμού, θρησκευτικές ελευθερίες κλπ κλπ), και θα προχωρούσα στο ανώτερο βιοτικό και μορφωτικό τους επίπεδο, στις παροχές υγείας και ασφάλειας που απολαμβάνουν, στην προστασία των μειοψηφιών κλπ κλπ κλπ. Πολλά από τα παραπάνω είναι αδιανόητα στις μη αστικές δημοκρατίες, και ολονών η ύπαρξη καθίσταται επισφαλής από την άσκηση βίας. 

Σχετικά με τη λίστα του Radical Desire, θεωρώ λαϊκιστικά και τα δέκα σημεία της, αλλά ας αρκεστώ στο πρώτο που μου ζητάς. Πέρα από την άκρως βίαιη γαλλική επανάσταση (η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως δεν συνέβαλε ακριβώς στην εδραίωση της αστικής δημοκρατίας, αλλά σε ένα τεράστιο κύκλο βίας που τελικά οδήγησε στην παλινόρθωση της μοναρχίας), υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα -αρκετά εκ των οποίων μη βίαια- παραδείγματα μεταβάσεων από απολυταρχικά συστήματα διακυβέρνησης σε δημοκρατικά. Από τη σύγχρονη ιστορία και μόνο, τρανό παράδειγμα είναι τα κράτη του ανατολικού μπλοκ, τα οποία μετά την κατάρρευση του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού υιοθέτησαν την αστική δημοκρατία χωρίς να προηγηθούν ούτε αιματηρές επαναστάσεις ούτε τρομοκρατικές ακρότητες (με μοναδική εξαίρεση την περίπτωση της Γιουγκοσλαβίας, όπου προέκυψε ένας αιματηρός εμφύλιος που όμως δεν είχε σχέση με το αίτημα για δημοκρατία αλλά με εθνοτικές και θρησκευτικές διαφορές). Γιατί θα πρέπει ένας κάτοικος της Σλοβακίας, ξερωγώ, που αποσχίστηκε από την Τσεχοσλοβακία χωρίς να πέσει ούτε ένας πυροβολισμός, να συμφωνήσει με την πρόταση ότι η αστική δημοκρατία στην οποία ζει είναι "προϊόν αιματηρής επανάστασης και τρομοκρατικών ακροτήτων";

Το δίπολο που έθεσα νωρίτερα μπορεί να φαντάζει κάπως ισοπεδωτικό, όμως όντως πιστεύω ότι όποιος δεν καταδικάζει την πολιτική βία συνολικά ουσιαστικά την υπερασπίζεται. Φυσικά μπορεί να νομίζει ότι υπερασπίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο το δικό του δικαίωμα να την ασκεί, όμως έτσι καταλήγει τελικά στη δικαιολόγηση της άσκησης βίας και από τον αντίπαλο.


----------



## Elsa (May 16, 2011)

Οι “βρυκόλακες” της Μαρφίν και η “άξια” συνέχεια του έργου τους στη Λαϊκή Αγορά Εξαρχείων


----------



## Cadmian (May 16, 2011)

Όσον αφορά τη μετάβαση στην αστική δημοκρατία, οι χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ μάλλον παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή είναι, κι αυτό γιατί τον έλεγχο της χώρας επί της ουσίας δεν τον ανέλαβαν αστικές κυβερνήσεις αλλά το οργανωμένο έγκλημα, με την αφανή (ή φανερή) υποστήριξη των κυβερνήσεων. Δείτε π.χ. τι γινόταν με το trafficking στις χώρες αυτές, αλλά και στο σύνολο των χωρών του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού.

Αυτό το αναφέρω γιατί στη θεωρία όλα καλά και αγγελικά είναι: Γενικεύουμε, εξισώνουμε, πετάμε δυο-τρεις ευχές και συστάσεις (εξίσου γενικόλογες) και καθαρίζουμε. Κι έξω αλωνίζουν αβέρτα.

(Το τελευταίο δεν το λέω για εσάς κύριε Panadeli, μιλάω γενικά για το νήμα. Μην παρεξηγούμαι).


----------



## anef (May 16, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Το δίπολο που έθεσα νωρίτερα μπορεί να φαντάζει κάπως ισοπεδωτικό, όμως όντως πιστεύω ότι όποιος δεν καταδικάζει την πολιτική βία συνολικά ουσιαστικά την υπερασπίζεται. Φυσικά μπορεί να νομίζει ότι υπερασπίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο το δικό του δικαίωμα να την ασκεί, όμως έτσι καταλήγει τελικά στη δικαιολόγηση της άσκησης βίας και από τον αντίπαλο.


 
Μόνο για ν' αρχίσουμε τουλάχιστον να συνεννοούμαστε ικανοποιητικά (εξακολουθώ να μην έχω χρόνο για παραπάνω): Δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανένα "δικαίωμα" στη βία (καταδικάζω -και αποστρέφομαι- και τη δράση των κουκολοφόρων στη Μαρφίν και τους μπαχαλάκηδες και την τρομοκρατία). Απλώς δεν αποκλείω τη χρήση βίας όταν οι άνθρωποι δρουν συλλογικά και έχουν ως στόχο να εξαλείψουν πολύ χειρότερες μορφές βίας (σ' αυτό θα επανέλθω), όταν αναγκάζονται να χρησιμοποιήσουν βία (αυτό χωράει πολλές ερμηνείες, όμως και η νόμιμη άμυνα χωράει πολλές ερμηνείες και δεν βλέπω να στέκεστε εκεί: πότε ένα άτομο δικαιούται να σκοτώσει αυτόν που του επιτίθεται με στόχο να τον σκοτώσει; Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το όριο; ). Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να χαρακτηρίσω φασιστική βία τη διακοπή μιας συγκέντρωσης ή τα συνθήματα ή το βρίσιμο του αστυνομικού που σε βαράει, γιατί τότε δεν ξέρω πώς να ονομάσω τη βία που ασκούν οι φασίστες, εξισώνω δηλαδή τη δική τους βία με τη «βία» των συνθημάτων.

Γιατί, λες, ο κάτοικος της Σλοβακίας να συμφωνήσει με την πρόταση ότι η αστική δημοκρατία στην οποία ζει είναι 'προϊόν αιματηρής επανάστασης και τρομοκρατικών ακροτήτων'. Πρώτον, δεν μιλούσαμε αυστηρά για τους κατοίκους της Σλοβακίας (ωστόσο συμφωνώ με όσα λέει ο Cadmian παραπάνω). Δεύτερον, μπορεί και πάλι να συμφωνήσει με την πρόταση ως αναγνώριση ιστορικών γεγονότων που καταγράφονται στην ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία. Η Επανάσταση του 1789 δεν είναι η μόνη βάση της αστικής δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη, αναγνωρίζεται όμως ως η συστατική πράξη της, όχι; Η Επανάσταση του '21 αναγνωρίζεται ως η ιδρυτική πράξη του σύγχρονου ελληνικού κράτους. Ήταν ή δεν ήταν βίαιες; Δεν ανήκουν στο δόγμα 'καταδικάζω τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται;' Αν όχι, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αυτό χρειάζεται θεωρητική υποστήριξη.


----------



## panadeli (May 16, 2011)

anef said:


> Η Επανάσταση του 1789 δεν είναι η μόνη βάση της αστικής δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη, αναγνωρίζεται όμως ως η συστατική πράξη της, όχι;



Δεν ξέρω γιατί ακριβώς πρέπει να αναγνωριστεί η γαλλική επανάσταση ως συστατική πράξη της αστικής δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη, όταν στην Αγγλία υπήρχε ήδη κοινοβουλευτισμός εκατό χρόνια νωρίτερα. Όχι βέβαια ότι εκείνος ήρθε αναίμακτα.

Αυτό πάντως που έγραψα νωρίτερα νομίζω πως είναι σαφές: _"την πολιτική βία πάντοτε την καταδικάζουν οι υπερασπιστές του υπάρχοντος κοινωνικοπολιτικού συστήματος και τη δικαιολογούν οι πολέμιοί του."_ Αν ήμουν χωρικός στη Γαλλία του 18ου αιώνα ενδεχομένως να επιθυμούσα την ανατροπή της μοναρχίας και να υποστήριζα την επανάσταση, μαζί με τα βίαια σκέλη της. Πιθανότατα δεν θα συμφωνούσα με το δόγμα "καταδικάζω τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται". Το ίδιο αν ζούσα στην Ελλάδα επί Τουρκοκρατίας ή στη Ρωσία του Τσάρου (ή στην Κίνα του Μάο ή στη Καμπότζη του Πολ Ποτ κ.ο.κ.). Γεννήθηκα όμως στην Ελλάδα του 20ου αιώνα, σε μια αστική δημοκρατία με όλα τα καλά και τα στραβά της. Και βάζοντας τα καλά και τα στραβά στο ζύγι, παίρνω θέση υπέρ του υπάρχοντος συστήματος και κατά της βίας που το υποσκάπτει.


----------



## rogne (May 16, 2011)

Καλό είναι να παίρνουμε θέση πάντως. Να προσθέσω ότι προσωπικά είμαι κατά του υπάρχοντος συστήματος και κατά της βίας που _δεν_ το υποσκάπτει. Σε αυτή την τελευταία βία συγκαταλέγω αδιακρίτως τους δολοφόνους ναζιστές και τους κάθε λογής ανεγκέφαλους τραμπούκους. Όλοι αυτοί, μια χαρά υπηρεσία προσφέρουν στο υπάρχον σύστημα: ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχαν, το υπάρχον σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τους εφεύρει.


----------



## panadeli (May 16, 2011)

Εγώ αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι η βία των νεοναζί μια χαρά υποσκάπτει την αστική δημοκρατία. Όπως άλλωστε έκανε και η βία των ορίτζιναλ ναζί, που οδήγησε τελικά στην πλήρη κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης.


----------



## anef (May 16, 2011)

rogne said:


> Καλό είναι να παίρνουμε θέση πάντως. Να προσθέσω ότι προσωπικά είμαι κατά του υπάρχοντος συστήματος και κατά της βίας που _δεν_ το υποσκάπτει. Σε αυτή την τελευταία βία συγκαταλέγω αδιακρίτως τους δολοφόνους ναζιστές και τους κάθε λογής ανεγκέφαλους τραμπούκους. Όλοι αυτοί, μια χαρά υπηρεσία προσφέρουν στο υπάρχον σύστημα: ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχαν, το υπάρχον σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τους εφεύρει.



Ακριβώς αυτή είναι και η δική μου θέση. 



panadeli said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί ακριβώς πρέπει να αναγνωριστεί η γαλλική επανάσταση ως συστατική πράξη της αστικής δημοκρατίας στην Ευρώπη, όταν στην Αγγλία υπήρχε ήδη κοινοβουλευτισμός εκατό χρόνια νωρίτερα. Όχι βέβαια ότι εκείνος ήρθε αναίμακτα.



Ελπίζω να μη θέλεις να συνεχίσουμε το παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις: είναι η φτώχεια «πράξη βίας» ή «βία», προώθησε η γαλλική επανάσταση την αστική δημοκρατία στην Ευρώπη ή στη Γαλλία μόνο ή στην Ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη. Αν λοιπόν αφήσουμε κατά μέρος αυτού του είδους τα παρελκυστικά σχόλια και πούμε πως η αστική δημοκρατία εδραιώθηκε στην Ευρώπη με μια σειρά βίαιες επαναστάσεις, εξεγέρσεις, ταραχές και επεισόδια θα είμαστε λες εντάξει; :) Κι αν είμαστε εντάξει, ο λαϊκισμός πού ακριβώς είναι;

Αν πάντως η ουσία είναι αυτή, όπως λες κι εσύ, ας πούμε ξεκάθαρα πως η αστική δημοκρατία βασίζεται στη βία και ιστορικά και στη σημερινή εποχή. Γιατί ακόμα αν δεν παραδέχεσαι πως η εκμετάλλευση του εργάτη, για παράδειγμα, ή τα εργατικά ατυχήματα, ή η φτώχεια είναι βία (ή αποτέλεσμα βίας -σαν να συντάσσω νομικό κείμενο αισθάνομαι), ελπίζω να παραδέχεσαι πως οι πόλεμοι στους οποίους και η Ελλάδα συμμετέχει είναι βία, ο εξαναγκασμός σε μετανάστευση λόγω πολέμου είναι βία, οι βασανισμοί Αλβανών από την αστυνομία είναι βία, ο ξυλοδαρμός διαδηλωτών είναι βία, αυτό είναι βία. Καλά κάνεις λοιπόν και παίρνεις θέση υπέρ του υπάρχοντος συστήματος βάζοντας τα καλά και τα στραβά στο ζύγι, πάντως δεν μπορείς να καταδικάζεις τη βία «απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται». Την καταδικάζεις μόνο όταν δεν προέρχεται από το ίδιο το σύστημα. Άρα, βρίσκω τη θέση σου ελλιπή: παίρνεις θέση υπέρ του υπάρχοντος συστήματος, _υπέρ της βίας του_ και κατά της βίας που το υποσκάπτει.


----------



## panadeli (May 16, 2011)

rogne said:


> Καλό είναι να παίρνουμε θέση πάντως. Να προσθέσω ότι προσωπικά είμαι κατά του υπάρχοντος συστήματος και κατά της βίας που _δεν_ το υποσκάπτει. Σε αυτή την τελευταία βία συγκαταλέγω αδιακρίτως τους δολοφόνους ναζιστές και τους κάθε λογής ανεγκέφαλους τραμπούκους. Όλοι αυτοί, μια χαρά υπηρεσία προσφέρουν στο υπάρχον σύστημα: ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχαν, το υπάρχον σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τους εφεύρει.





anef said:


> Ακριβώς αυτή είναι και η δική μου θέση.



Με τα πολλά καταφέραμε να συνεννοηθούμε για τους λόγους για τους οποίους κανείς καταδικάζει ή δικαιολογεί την πολιτική βία (αν και, όπως ήδη έγραψα, δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου ότι η βία των νεοναζί εξυπηρετεί το σύστημα).

Να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι ποτέ δεν πήρα θέση _υπέρ_ της βίας του υπάρχοντος συστήματος. Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με τον ξυλοδαρμό διαδηλωτών, με τους βασανισμούς μεταναστών από αστυνομικούς κλπ κλπ. Καταδικάζω τη βία της (εκάστοτε) εξουσίας με την ίδια ένταση που καταδικάζω και τη βία των αναρχικών, των ακροδεξιών ή των ακροαριστερών. Ούτε μου αρέσει που υπάρχει ανεργία, φτώχεια, ανασφάλιστη εργασία κλπ κλπ. Πολύ θα μου άρεσε να ζούσα σε μια κοινωνία χωρίς βία, χωρίς φτώχεια, χωρίς καταπίεση, χωρίς εκμετάλλευση. Βρείτε μου μια τέτοια κοινωνία και θα πάω να ζήσω εκεί. 

Ο λόγος για τον οποίον υπερασπίζομαι την "αστική" δημοκρατία και καταδικάζω τη βία που στρέφεται εναντίον της είναι επειδή, απ' όλα τα κοινωνικοπολιτικά συστήματα που εφαρμόστηκαν και εφαρμόζονται στον πλανήτη, η "αστική" δημοκρατία είναι το πολίτευμα με τη λιγότερη βία, τη λιγότερη καταπίεση, τη λιγότερη εκμετάλλευση κ.ο.κ. Και είναι το μοναδικό πολίτευμα στο οποίο τέτοια προβλήματα βγαίνουν στη φόρα, συζητιούνται, και λαμβάνονται μέτρα για τον μετριασμό τους. Φυσικά και οι κοινωνίες μας δεν είναι κοινωνίες αγγέλων. Φυσικά και υπάρχει βία και καταπίεση. Αλλά μακαρίζω την τύχη μου που γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα του 20ου αιώνα με την αστική δημοκρατία της, και όχι στη Γερμανία του Χίτλερ, τη Σοβιετική Ένωση του Στάλιν, την Κίνα του Μάο, την Καμπότζη του Πολ Ποτ, το Αφγανιστάν των Ταλιμπάν, το Ιράν του Αχμαντινετζάντ, τη Λιβύη του Καντάφι, τη Βόρεια Κορέα της οικογενειοκρατίας των Κιμ, κ.ο.κ. Και θεωρώ τις κατακτήσεις της "αστικής" δημοκρατίας πολύ σημαντικές για να τις πετάξω στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## rogne (May 16, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι η βία των νεοναζί μια χαρά υποσκάπτει την αστική δημοκρατία. Όπως άλλωστε έκανε και η βία των ορίτζιναλ ναζί, που οδήγησε τελικά στην πλήρη κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης.


 
Ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα θίγεις. Η δημοκρατία της Βαΐμάρης δεν νομίζω ότι καταλύθηκε από τη βία των ορίτζιναλ ναζί. Κατ' αρχάς, χρησιμοποίησε θαυμάσια τη φασιστική (όχι ακόμα ναζιστική) βία για να γεννηθεί, πνίγοντας στο αίμα τη λεγόμενη "γερμανική επανάσταση". Έπειτα φρόντισε να "αυτοϋπονομευτεί" (στην πραγματικότητα, να εξασφαλίσει την επιβίωση των κυρίαρχων συμφερόντων της), τόσο σε συνταγματικό όσο και σε κοινωνικό και πολιτικό επίπεδο, επιβάλλοντας ουσιαστικά τον Αδόλφο και την ατζέντα του ως "μία κάποια λύση". Τέλος, απλώς παρέδωσε την εξουσία στον άνθρωπο με το μουστάκι...

Κι αν ακόμα η Βαϊμάρη είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, με την έννοια ότι αναδρομικά οι ιθύνοντές της σίγουρα μετάνιωσαν που τα έκαναν πλακάκια με τον διάβολο, ο ρόλος που έπαιξε η φασιστική βία (με την αυστηρή έννοια) κατά τη μεταπολεμική περίοδο στην Ευρώπη σαφώς εξυπηρετούσε τη "συνέχεια του κράτους" (τα παραδείγματα είναι πάμπολλα, αλλά αρκεί να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στην Ιταλία). Τραγικό παραμένει ότι, ενώ το υπάρχον σύστημα ανά την Ευρώπη δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα επί δεκαετίες να ξεφορτώνεται την πολιτειακή μορφή του (την αστική δημοκρατία) όποτε δεν του έκανε και να περνά σε αυταρχικότερες μορφές (με πραξικόπημα ή χωρίς), εμείς, οι πολίτες που δεν είμαστε στην εξουσία, μπορούμε να είμαστε ακόμα θιασώτες αυτής ακριβώς της πολιτειακής μορφής. Συμφωνώ βεβαίως ότι πάλι καλά που την έχουμε κι αυτή, αλλά ας μην ποντάρουμε τις ελπίδες μας πάνω της. Ήδη μπάζει από παντού, και, όπως λέει το ρητό, αν τα πράγματα μπορούν να πάνε χειρότερα, θα πάνε...


----------



## Elsa (May 16, 2011)

@ panadeli: 
Και το γεγονός οτι για να υπάρχουν αυτές οι αστικές δημοκρατίες και να "δουλεύει το σύστημα", είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση να υπάρχει ταυτόχρονα η Ασία των εκατομμυρίων εργατών που αμείβονται με ψίχουλα, ή η Αφρική και η Ν. Αμερική της πείνας, των δικτατοριών και των νέων αποικιών, δεν πρέπει να μας ενοχλεί και να μας προβληματίζει για το κατά πόσο είναι τελικά τόσο μεγάλο επίτευγμα αυτές οι "δημοκρατίες για λίγους";


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2011)

Από τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει για τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι ο Χίτλερ εξυπηρετούσε τα συμφέροντα της κυρίαρχης τάξης, η οποία δήθεν τον βοήθησε να ανέβει στην εξουσία. Ο Χίτλερ προφανώς εκμεταλλεύτηκε τις αδυναμίες της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης για να επιβληθεί, όπως εκμεταλλεύτηκε και τα τεράστια οικονομικά και κοινωνικά προβλήματα της Γερμανίας του μεσοπολέμου (την ανεργία τού 40% κλπ). Αλλά η ατζέντα του ήταν εξαρχής αντιδημοκρατική, ανελεύθερη και αντικαπιταλιστική. Και φυσικά αυτό το πλήρωσαν πολύ σκληρά οι ίδιοι οι καπιταλιστές. Οι ναζί ανέκαθεν ήταν εχθροί της αστικής δημοκρατίας, και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους σύγχρονους ακόλουθούς τους.

Ούτε μπορώ να συμφωνήσω με τη θέση ότι για να υπάρχει δημοκρατία σε κάποιες γωνιές του κόσμου πρέπει και καλά όλος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος να υποφέρει.



rogne said:


> Συμφωνώ βεβαίως ότι πάλι καλά που την έχουμε κι αυτή, αλλά ας μην ποντάρουμε τις ελπίδες μας πάνω της. Ήδη μπάζει από παντού, και, όπως λέει το ρητό, αν τα πράγματα μπορούν να πάνε χειρότερα, θα πάνε...



Αλλά το δια ταύτα φυσικά αυτό είναι. Σε αυτό που γράφεις εδώ, rogne, υπάρχει μια αντίφαση. Αν συμφωνείς ότι πάλι καλά που την έχουμε, τότε γιατί να μην ποντάρουμε τις ελπίδες μας πάνω της; Και αν πράγματι μπάζει από παντού, και τα πράγματα κινδυνεύουν να πάνε προς το χειρότερο, τότε τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να υπερασπιστούμε την αστική δημοκρατία μας, που "πάλι καλά που την έχουμε", ή να την υπονομεύσουμε κι άλλο, ποντάροντας στην κατάλυσή της;


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Από τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει για τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι ο Χίτλερ εξυπηρετούσε τα συμφέροντα της κυρίαρχης τάξης, η οποία δήθεν τον βοήθησε να ανέβει στην εξουσία. Ο Χίτλερ προφανώς εκμεταλλεύτηκε τις αδυναμίες της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης για να επιβληθεί, όπως εκμεταλλεύτηκε και τα τεράστια οικονομικά και κοινωνικά προβλήματα της Γερμανίας του μεσοπολέμου (την ανεργία τού 40% κλπ). Αλλά η ατζέντα του ήταν εξαρχής αντιδημοκρατική, ανελεύθερη και αντικαπιταλιστική. Και φυσικά αυτό το πλήρωσαν πολύ σκληρά οι ίδιοι οι καπιταλιστές.


 Ε, οι Κρουπ ας πούμε δεν πλήρωσαν ιδιαίτερα σκληρά, εδώ που τα λέμε.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2011)

Ναι, ούτε και οι Εβραίοι φυσικά, που και τότε προσωποποιούσαν τον καπιταλισμό, όπως και τώρα.
Εξάλλου είναι γνωστό ότι ο Χίτλερ ήταν όργανο των Εβραίων.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2011)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το παραπάνω ειρωνικό σχόλιο, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές για όσους έχουν στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις ιστορίας και πολιτικής οικονομίας ότι ο ναζισμός δεν είχε καμία σχέση ούτε με την αστική δημοκρατία ούτε με τον καπιταλισμό. Το χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο του καπιταλισμού δεν είναι η κερδοφορία δυο-τριών επιχειρήσεων που τα έχουν κάνει πλακάκια με το καθεστώς αλλά ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός, η ελεύθερη αγορά. Αυτά ουδέποτε υπήρξαν στη ναζιστική Γερμανία. Και ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν, γιατί ο ολοκληρωτισμός είναι φύσει αντίθετος με την ελεύθερη οικονομία.


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ειρωνικό σχόλιο το θεωρώ μάλλον άστοχο κι εγώ :)
Το τι ορίζουμε ως καπιταλισμό, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, διαφέρει. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι ο κ. ορίζεται όχι από τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό (δηλαδή τα τραστ των robber barons στην Αμερική του ύστερου 19ου αιώνα δεν ήταν καπιταλιστικά; ) αλλά από την επένδυση ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων για την ιδιοποίηση υπεραξίας, ας πούμε. Το πόσο ο ολοκληρωτισμός είναι φύσει αντίθετος με την ελεύθερη οικονομία, άλλωστε, το αντικρούει κλασικά το παράδειγμα Πινοτσέτ-Φρίντμαν.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2011)

Ειρωνικό ναι, αλλά όντως άστοχο; Δεν προσωποποιούσαν οι Εβραίοι τον καπιταλισμό από τότε;
Επίσης, το καθεστώς του Πινοσέτ δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ολοκληρωτικό. Εδώ προφανώς διαφέρουμε και στον ορισμό και του ολοκληρωτισμού. Παραπέμπω στα έργα της Χάνα Άρεντ.


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Ε ναι, αν θέλει κάποιος να επιτεθεί φραστικά στον καπιταλισμό χωρίς να αγγίξει τις παραγωγικές σχέσεις, τον προσωποποιεί στους Εβραίους! :)


----------



## rogne (May 17, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Από τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει για τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι ο Χίτλερ εξυπηρετούσε τα συμφέροντα της κυρίαρχης τάξης, η οποία δήθεν τον βοήθησε να ανέβει στην εξουσία. Ο Χίτλερ προφανώς εκμεταλλεύτηκε τις αδυναμίες της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης για να επιβληθεί, όπως εκμεταλλεύτηκε και τα τεράστια οικονομικά και κοινωνικά προβλήματα της Γερμανίας του μεσοπολέμου (την ανεργία τού 40% κλπ). Αλλά η ατζέντα του ήταν εξαρχής αντιδημοκρατική, ανελεύθερη και αντικαπιταλιστική. Και φυσικά αυτό το πλήρωσαν πολύ σκληρά οι ίδιοι οι καπιταλιστές. Οι ναζί ανέκαθεν ήταν εχθροί της αστικής δημοκρατίας, και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους σύγχρονους ακόλουθούς τους.



Όργανο των καπιταλιστών σαφώς δεν ήταν ο Χίτλερ, αυτό όμως διόλου δεν εμπόδισε την αστική τάξη της Γερμανίας να τον θεωρεί ελπίδα της για χρόνια, όπως είχε κάνει άλλωστε και με τα τάγματα εφόδου αμέσως μετά τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Όσο για τον ορισμό του καπιταλισμού, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μαρίνο: ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός και ελεύθερη αγορά είναι εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό κενό γράμμα, ξεπερασμένες θεωρίες. Οι καπιταλιστές έχουν προχωρήσει πολύ από τότε. 



> Σε αυτό που γράφεις εδώ, rogne, υπάρχει μια αντίφαση. Αν συμφωνείς ότι πάλι καλά που την έχουμε, τότε γιατί να μην ποντάρουμε τις ελπίδες μας πάνω της; Και αν πράγματι μπάζει από παντού, και τα πράγματα κινδυνεύουν να πάνε προς το χειρότερο, τότε τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να υπερασπιστούμε την αστική δημοκρατία μας, που "πάλι καλά που την έχουμε", ή να την υπονομεύσουμε κι άλλο, ποντάροντας στην κατάλυσή της;



Είναι μάταιο να ελπίζεις σε κάτι που έχει γίνει τόσο λάστιχο ώστε μόνο ονομαστική σχέση να διατηρεί πλέον με τον ιδεότυπό του, αυτόν που παρουσιάζεται σε βιβλία του 19ου αιώνα. Μπορούμε βέβαια πάντα να ψηφίζουμε κυβερνήσεις που διακηρύσσουν ότι "λεφτά υπάρχουν", αλλά αμέσως μετά σπεύδουν να υπογράψουν Μνημόνια, συνεχίζοντας παρά ταύτα να πιστεύουμε ότι παραμένουμε ο "κυρίαρχος λαός". Μάταιο μεν, δυνατό δε. Προσωπικά προτιμώ να ελπίζω σε πράγματα που δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με την αστική δημοκρατία, ούτε με την υπεράσπισή της ούτε με την υπονόμευσή της ούτε με την κατάλυσή της. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση, ας εκμεταλλευτούμε τα όποια περιθώρια μας δίνει ακόμα η μορφή του πολιτεύματος και ας τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για ν' αλλάξουμε τη ζωή μας, αντί να περιοριζόμαστε σε δοξολογίες της μορφής του πολιτεύματος.


----------



## rogne (May 19, 2011)

Από το Radical Desire ξανά:

*Πρόχειρες τυπολογικές σημειώσεις για την εννοιολόγηση της βίας*

Σχηματικά, η έννοια της βίας μπορεί να εξεταστεί:

α) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με τον νόμο: ως βία που εγκαθιδρύει νόμο (επιτυχημένη επανάσταση, νίκη σε εμφύλιο πόλεμο, σύσταση κράτους ή αυτοκρατορίας), ως βία που συντηρεί τον νόμο (δικαστήρια, φυλακές, στρατός), ως βία που αντιβαίνει στον νόμο (αποτυχημένη επανάσταση, εξέγερση, ή εμφύλιος πόλεμος, πράξεις που αντιβαίνουν στον κώδικα ποινικού δικαίου).

β) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με την ορατότητα/φαινομενικότητα: ως θεαματική βία (φόνος, εμπρησμός, σωματική βλάβη, βασανιστήρια, εκτέλεση), και ως αθέατη βία (έξωση, απόλυση, κατάσχεση, άντληση υπεραξίας από εργασία, παρακολούθηση, φυλάκιση).

γ) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με την διαμεσολάβηση: ως αδιαμεσολάβητη βία (άμεση χρήση βίας από σώμα σε σώμα), και ως διαμεσολαβημένη βία (άσκηση βίας με την μεσολάβηση θεσμών και/ή με την εκτελεστική παρεμβολή τρίτου --π.χ εξώδικο, αγωγή, χρήση αστυνομικών, μισθοφόρων, κλπ).

δ) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με το σώμα: ως σωματική βία, ως ψυχική βία, ως ψυχοσωματική βία.

ε) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με το αποτέλεσμα που φέρεται να έχει στην ύλη στην οποία επενεργεί: ως καταστροφική βία όταν δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει καμία δημιουργική διάσταση στην πράξη βίας (φόνος, σωματική βλάβη), και ως μετασχηματιστική βία όταν η καταστροφή συνοδεύεται εμφανώς από την δημιουργική ανάδυση μιας νέας μορφής (η δια του πολέμου ίδρυση κράτους ή πολιτεύματος, η πολιτική επανάσταση, η εισαγωγή ενός νέου συστήματος απαράβατων κανόνων δικαίου, η ανάδυση ενός νέου τρόπου παραγωγής, η ίδια η εργασία ως καταστροφή της φυσικής ή δεδομένης διάταξης των πραγμάτων και δημιουργία μίας νέας διάταξης). Δεν είναι εύκολο να διαχωριστούν όμως η δύο κατηγορίες χωρίς την μεσολάβηση κάποιου χρονικού διαστήματος που να επιτρέπει την κρίση για το αν το είδος της βίας ήταν καταστροφικό ή μετασχηματιστικό: φαινομενικά, ένας γλύπτης ασκεί την ίδια καταστροφική βία στο μάρμαρο που ασκεί ένα στρατιωτικό όχημα στον γύψινο τοίχο του σπιτιού μιας οικογένειας αμάχων· η βία όμως του πρώτου θα αποκαλύψει εκ των υστέρων μια κρυμμένη και δημιουργικά εμπνευσμένη μορφή μέσα στο υλικό που φάνηκε απλώς να καταστρέφει, ενώ η βία του δεύτερου αρκείται στο να παράγει συντρίμμια.

στ) Από τη σκοπιά της σχέσης της με αρνητικό ή καταφατικό στόχο: ως κατασταλτική βία, όταν στόχος της είναι να αποτρέψει κάποιον από το να κάνει κάτι (π.χ, στην καταστολή διαδηλώσεων ή στην προφυλάκιση), ως προτρεπτική βία, όταν στόχος της είναι να πιέσει κάποιον να κάνει κάτι (π.χ, επιβολή κυρώσεων για όσους δεν ψηφίζουν ή δεν υποβάλλουν εγκαίρως τις φορολογικές τους δηλώσεις, υποχρεωτικός χαρακτήρας στράτευσης, στρατολόγηση σε καιρό πολέμου, βασανιστήρια με στόχο την ομολογία αυτού που ανακρίνεται), και ως αδρανοποιητική βία, όταν στόχος της δεν είναι ούτε να αποτρέψει ούτε να προτρέψει αλλά να περικλείσει ή να ακινητοποιήσει (καραντίνα, κέντρα κράτησης μεταναστών, φυλακές, κλπ)

Αυτό που έχει επικρατήσει να γίνεται αντιληπτό ως "βία", όπως προκύπτει από τις πιο πάνω παρατηρήσεις, είναι η βία που:
α) αντιβαίνει στον νόμο
β) είναι θεαματική
γ) είναι αδιαμεσολάβητη
δ) είναι σωματική
ε) είναι καταστροφική
στ) είναι κατασταλτική

Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος συνδυασμός χαρακτηριστικών τείνει να απομακρύνει τη βία από το πεδίο του στοχάσιμου, μετατρέποντάς την είτε σε συνώνυμο της φυσικής τάξης των πραγμάτων, είτε σε εγγυητή ειρήνης και νομιμότητας, είτε σε κάτι του οποίου οι όροι καθίστανται δυσδιάκριτοι ή γεννούν αναστολές, διστακτικότητα, αντιφάσεις και συγχύσεις.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 22, 2013)

Με καθυστέρηση 2 χρόνων είδα το νήμα, αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

Εκτός από μέλος του φόρουμ, τυχαίνει να είμαι και συνεκδότης ενός από τα βιβλία που αναφέρθηκαν. Προσθέτω εδώ το σύνδεσμο που οδηγεί στη σχετική παρουσίαση/συζήτηση. Έγινε στο βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός, τον Μάιο του 2011, και νομίζω ότι είναι διαφωτιστική ως προς το τι αποκαλούμε (από τη δική μας πλευρά) _πολιτική βία_.
(Δεν έχω σκοπό να διαφημίσω το βιβλίο. Άλλωστε, έχει εξαντληθεί από τότε.)

http://youtu.be/ktlqrT5-jVc


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι τι έχει γραφτεί σ' αυτό το νήμα, θα πρέπει να τα φρεσκάρω.

Για τη σωματική επίθεση που δέχτηκε ο καθηγητής Νίκος Μαραντζίδης η ανακοίνωση του Ποταμιού ήταν:

Οι φασίστες είναι ένα δράμα. Οι δειλοί είναι για λύπηση. Οι δειλοί φασίστες που περικυκλώνουν, χτυπούν και μετά το βάζουν στα πόδια, είναι για γέλια. Νίκο περαστικά και συνέχισε να γελάς μαζί τους.

Πρέπει να πρόκειται για πρόχειρη ανακοίνωση, του ποδαριού. Στο Facebook διαβάζω και το σχόλιο «Ωραία δήλωση... αν διορθώνατε και το "δηλοί" θα ήταν και πιο κατανοητή!». Προφανώς διορθώθηκε. Εμένα με ενοχλεί το «για γέλια». Μπορεί να θέλει να δείξει καταφρόνηση για τους τραμπούκους, αλλά οι σωματικές επιθέσεις δεν είναι για γέλια ανάλογα με το επίπεδο της βίας. Και δεν θα θέλαμε να επιδιώξουν οι τραμπούκοι να πάψουν οι επιθέσεις τους να είναι για γέλια.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2015)

Από τον τοίχο στο Φέισμπουκ του Νικόλα Σεβαστάκη, βουλευτή Σάμου με τον Σύριζα, ατόμου που του αναγνωρίζεται γενικά η ευγένεια στο ύφος και η κομψότητα (έως και ποιητικότητα θα έλεγα) στην έκφραση:

κι αυτό είναι βία και όλα... 
Όταν ακούω ότι όλα, σχεδόν, είναι βία (από τον χαμηλό μισθό έως μια τρομοκρατική πράξη), αναλογίζομαι πόση ζημιά έχει κάνει στη χώρα το «πνεύμα» της έκθεσης ιδεών. Δεν εννοώ όμως το παλιό, συντηρητικό-διδακτικό πνεύμα της εποχής μου —τα αγαθά της αποταμίευσης κλπ.— αλλά και το τάχατες κοινωνικό-δημοκρατικό πνεύμα της προόδου. 
Θυμάμαι ας πούμε μια συζήτηση με κάποια γνωστή που ισχυριζόταν ότι η βία κατά της γυναίκας από το Ισλαμικό Κράτος είναι «ανάλογη» (σε ομολογία και αντιστοιχία) με τη βία κατά του γυναικείου σώματος από τη δυτική βιομηχανία της ομορφιάς και της μόδας.
Της είπα, νομίζω, ότι κάποιος που διευρύνει το νόημα της βίας τόσο ώστε να αγκαλιάζει κάθε λογής υποτίμηση, παρενόχληση, πίεση ή πολιτιστική επίδραση (για τη μόδα λ.χ.), δεν μπορεί να κρίνει την εκάστοτε στιγμή της βίας. Μετατρέπει τη βία σ’ ένα παχύρρευστο υγρό που τρέχει από κάθε χαραμάδα της ζωής μας. 
Εκείνη όμως με κοίταξε με την ίδια, αρχική καχυποψία. Και τότε κατάλαβα πως αυτό είναι κάτι πιο βαθύ, ότι είναι ο καρπός μιας ολόκληρης παιδαγωγικής περί βίας. Μερικά συνθήματα του αναρχικού χώρου που εξισώνουν τον τρομοκρατικό θάνατο με την αλλοτρίωση του εμπορεύματος ή με το life-style, είναι απλώς οι ακραίες (υπερβολικές) εκδοχές της «προοδευτικής» έκθεσης ιδεών. 

Από εδώ.

Τι να πει κανείς; Πολύ αργά για δάκρυα;


----------



## rogne (Oct 13, 2015)

Ο αδελφός του ο Δημήτρης είναι ο βουλευτής, ο Νικόλας είναι πανεπιστημιακός.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 13, 2015)

rogne said:


> Ο αδελφός του ο Δημήτρης είναι ο βουλευτής, ο Νικόλας είναι πανεπιστημιακός.



Κι έχει πάρει σαφέστατες αποστάσεις από τον Σύριζα ήδη λίγο μετά τις εκλογές του Γενάρη (ναι στο δημοψήφισμα μεταξύ άλλων).


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση. Δεν το είχα ψάξει το θέμα και είχα μείνει με την απορία πώς η τηλεοπτική περσόνα έλεγε τόσο διαφορετικά πράγματα από τη δημοσιογραφική που διάβαζα. Αλλά εκεί σταματούσε η περιέργειά μου. Μάλλον θέλω (κι άλλες) διακοπές. (Όταν η περιέργεια δεν μας σπρώχνει να _λύνουμε_ τις απορίες μας, απαιτείται ρισέτ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Κι έχει πάρει σαφέστατες αποστάσεις από τον Σύριζα ήδη λίγο μετά τις εκλογές του Γενάρη (ναι στο δημοψήφισμα μεταξύ άλλων).


Ναι, αυτό ήξερα κι εγώ για τον πανεπιστημιακό Σεβαστάκη, και απόρησα όταν είδα ότι μπορεί στη συνέχεια να έγινε βουλευτής του Σύριζα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2015)

Έκανα λάθος. Συγχωρήστε μου την παρεξήγηση. 
Σχόλια επί του περιεχομένου ...;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

Ας προσθέσουμε κι ένα από τα σχόλια αποκάτω: «Δεν είναι όλα βία, αλλά η χρεία και η οικονομική εξαθλίωση είναι βία ανυπερθέτως».


----------



## rogne (Oct 13, 2015)

Earion said:


> Σχόλια επί του περιεχομένου ...;



Καλά τα λέει (συριζαίος ή μη ). Ομοίως ωστόσο και για τα "καταδικάζουμε τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται", για τον "καθημερινό φασισμό" (ιδίως τον "κόκκινο", που είναι και της μοδός αυτά τα χρόνια), και πάει λέγοντας. Θέλω να πω, υπάρχει η θεωρητική, "αριστερίστικη" μπαναλοποίηση της βίας (όπως υπήρχε λίγο παλιότερα της "εξουσίας", ελέω Φουκώ), αλλά υπάρχει και η δημοσιογραφική, "κεντρώα" μπαναλοποίησή της.


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2015)

Εδώ δείτε αποβράσματα:

(Το Βήμα)

Επίθεση αναρχικών σε αριστερούς και αριστεριστές που τους πέρασαν για Κνίτες
Ζητούν συγγνώμη, μιλούν για παρανόηση

Ένα περιστατικό από αυτά που δεν τα βλέπουμε και συχνά συνέβη την Κυριακή 15 Νοεμβρίου στο Πολυτεχνείο. Ομάδα αναρχικών επιτέθηκε σε μπλοκ και αναρχικών, καθώς θεώρησαν ότι πρόκειται για μέλη της ΚΝΕ. Όταν βέβαια αντελήφθησαν το λάθος τους έσπευσαν να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη και εξήγησαν το πως έγινε η παρανόηση. Μάλιστα ανάρτησαν σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου και ένα κείμενο που εξηγούν το πως έγινε η παρανόηση και ζητούν συγγνώμη.

Διαβάστε αναλυτικά:

«Σήμερα 15/11 πραγματοποιήσαμε επίθεση σε μπλοκ αριστερών σχημάτων στην πύλη της Στουρνάρη στο Πολυτεχνείο. Αυτή η επίθεση ήταν άστοχη και λανθασμένη καθότι ουδέποτε είχαμε πρόθεση να επιτεθούμε σε μπλοκ αριστερών σχημάτων και αναρχικών(προφανώς).

Η επίθεση που δέχτηκε το μπλοκ αριστερών και αναρχικών συντροφισσών και συντρόφων είναι απόροια μίας πολύ κακής ενημέρωσης και πληροφόρησης σχετικά με τον κόσμο που προσέγγιζε την πύλη του Πολυτεχνείου εκείνη την ώρα.

Οι άνθρωποι που συμμετείχαμε στην επίθεση αυτή περιμέναμε το μπλοκ της ΚΝΕ προκειμένου να δώσουμε μία απάντηση για την τακτική που ακολούθησε η ηγεσία του ΚΚΕ και διεκπεραιώθηκε από κομμάτια της βάσης της όσον άφορα για το μεταναστευτικό και προσφυγικό ζήτημα στο εργατικό κέντρο Μυτιλήνης οπού τα ΚΝΑΤ εισέβαλαν και στην ουσία έκαναν ‘’έξωση’’ τόσο στους πρόσφυγες και τους μετανάστες που διέμεναν εκεί όσο και στους αναρχικούς και αριστερούς αλληλέγγυους. Η απόφαση ήταν σαφής.

Σε καμία των περιπτώσεων δεν θα εμποδίζαμε, και πώς θα μπορούσαμε άλλωστε, μέλη αριστερών σχημάτων να προσεγγίσουν το χώρο του Πολυτεχνείου. Παρ’ όλες τις ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές διαφωνίες, τα σχήματα αυτά για εμάς αποτελούν οργανικό κομμάτι του ευρύτερου ριζοσπαστικού και ανταγωνιστικού κινήματος, σάρκα από τη σάρκα της εργατικής τάξης και δεν θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να είμαστε απέναντί τους. Η ενημέρωση που είχαμε ήταν συγκεκριμένη. Το μπλοκ της ΚΝΕ βρίσκεται στην λοκομοτίβα και κατευθύνεται με αλυσίδες και συνθήματα στην πύλη της Στουρνάρη.

Γνωρίζαμε πως το μπλοκ της ΚΝΕ προσεγγίζει το Πολυτεχνείο από την Πατησίων, γι’ αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο τονίσαμε να επιβεβαιωθεί διπλά και τριπλά ότι το εν λόγο μπλοκ ήταν όντως της ΚΝΕ. Η τραγική ‘’επιβεβαίωση’’ ήρθε και κινηθήκαμε προς το μπλοκ. Η τραγική κατάληξη ήταν να βρεθούμε απέναντι στο μπλοκ των αριστερών σχημάτων και να διαπιστώσουμε αργά, ενώ η συμπλοκή είχε ήδη συμβεί, ότι αυτό το μπλοκ δεν ήταν της ΚΝΕ. 

Όταν καταλάβαμε ποιοι ήταν απέναντί μας μέσα σε αυτή τη συνθήκη της συμπλοκής αρχίσαμε να φωνάζουμε στον κόσμο να σταματήσει αλλά ήταν αργά γιατί ήδη σύντροφοι και συντρόφισσες είχαν τραυματιστεί. Εμείς τους είχαμε τραυματίσει. Κάποιοι από εμάς μπήκαμε μπροστά προκειμένου να μην χτυπηθεί κόσμος με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπηθούμε οι ίδιοι. Αφού αντιληφθήκαμε αυτό το πραγματικά τραγικό λάθος επιστρέψαμε στο Πολυτεχνείο για να απολογηθούμε και να θέσουμε στη διάθεση των συντρόφων και συντροφισσών την παρουσία μας. Σπεύσαμε εκείνη την ώρα στα γραφεία του ΝΑΡ, όπου είχαν επιστρέψει αρκετοί από το αριστερό μπλοκ, για να τους ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη και να ρωτήσουμε για τους τραυματίες. Τους είπαμε πως εμείς τους επιτεθήκαμε και πως θα μπορούσαν να πράξουν αναλόγως σε βάρος μας καθώς και να επιστρέψουν στο Πολυτεχνείο. Η επιστροφή πραγματοποιήθηκε από κοινού μαζί με το σχήμα του ΝΑΡ πίσω στο Πολυτεχνείο.

Παράλληλα επιστρέψαμε στην πύλη όπου βρίσκονταν οι σύντροφοι της Ροσινάντε για να απολογηθούμε εκ νέου και σε αυτούς. Κατόπιν φύγαμε για το νοσοκομείο προκειμένου να συναντήσουμε τους τραυματίες και να κάνουμε οτιδήποτε περνούσε από το χέρι μας προκειμένου να βοηθήσουμε. 

Το να ζητούν σχήματα να καταδικαστεί αυτή η επίθεση είναι κάτι αυτονόητο όσο και δεδομένο. Εμείς πρώτοι καταδικάζουμε σφοδρότατα την πράξη μας αυτή και ζητάμε εκ νέου και δημόσια μία ειλικρινή συγγνώμη από τους συντρόφους και τις συντρόφισσες. 

Μείναμε και αναλάβαμε εκείνη τη στιγμή, όπως και τώρα, την πλήρη ευθύνη αυτού του τραγικού περιστατικού. Είπαμε τόσο το πρωί όσο και τώρα ειλικρινώς πως αυτή η κίνηση σε βάρος τους ήταν τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτη. Αυτή η κίνηση αναλογεί να απολογηθεί δημόσια όπως πρέπει να γίνεται η σκληρή αυτοκριτική μακριά από υπεκφυγές, ωραιοποιήσεις και δικαιολογίες.

Αυτό το τραγικό λάθος το τοποθετούμε στη δημόσια σφαίρα, όπως και τη σκληρή αυτοκριτική με τον ειλικρινή απολογισμό ως το ελάχιστο που μπορούμε να πράξουμε.

Κλείνοντας, δεν βλέπουμε ούτε φιλοδοξούμε προφανώς να προκληθεί «κλίμα βίας» και «εμφυλίου πολέμου στο εσωτερικό του κινήματος». Είμαστε μακριά και απέχουμε από τη λογική της ύπαρξης ή δημιουργίας εμφυλίου ανάμεσα στη ριζοσπαστική αριστερά και στο αναρχικό κίνημα. Θεωρούμε ότι βρισκόμαστε από την ίδια πλευρά και σε ένα κοινό μέτωπο. Λυπούμαστε βαθιά γι’ αυτό το περιστατικό καθώς και για τους τραυματίες που υπήρξαν. Στο κομμάτι που μας αναλογεί παραθέτουμε αυτή τη δημόσια δήλωση κάποιων από εμάς που συμμετείχαμε στο πρωινό περιστατικό». 


Ακολουθεί μια καταγγελία των αριστεριστών θυμάτων, σωστή βέβαια, αλίμονο! αλλά στη γνωστή ξύλινη γλώσσα (πώς την αντέχουν; δεν τους πιάνει ναυτία την ώρα που τα γράφουν; εκτός κι αν έχουν φτιάξει μάκρο και το πετάει κατευθείαν, έτοιμο):

Γνωρίζουμε καλά πως τέτοιου είδους περιστατικά αντικειμενικά εξυπηρετούν τη συνολική επίθεση που δέχονται λαός και νεολαία από τις δυνάμεις του συστήματος, τη συγκυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ και τους ιμπεριαλιστικούς μηχανισμούς της Ε.Ε. και του ΔΝΤ. Εκ των πραγμάτων εντάσσονται σε μια ολόκληρη διαδικασία όξυνσης της κρατικής και παρακρατικής τρομοκρατίας και θωράκισης απέναντι στον “εχθρό” λαό, ως απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμα της αντιλαϊκής πολιτικής που προωθούν ξένο και ντόπιο κεφάλαιο.

Ακολουθεί η ανακοίνωση της Ροσινάντε, όπου επιτέλους διαβάζω ανθρώπους και όχι κασέτες:

Γιατί ακόμα κι αν ίσχυε το «μπέρδεμα», δε βλέπουμε γιατί αυτό θα σχετικοποιούσε καθ' οιονδήποτε τροπο τον τραμπουκισμό. Τυφλές επιθέσεις με σιδερόβεργες και πλακάκια, σεξιστική βία σε γυναίκες, απειλές ότι θα υπάρξουν νέα χτυπήματα σε διαδήλωση, ανοιγμένα κεφάλια και σπασμένα χέρια αποτελούν μια καθόλα καταδικαστέα πρακτική σε οποιονδήποτε κι αν απευθύνεται, ανεξάρτητα από πολιτικές διαφορές. Η απόρριψη ειδικά του σεξισμού και της μυστικιστικής λατρείας της δύναμης και της επιβολής θα έπρεπε να αποτελούν στοιχεία ακόμα και της αντιφασιστικής βίας, δεδομένου ότι αποτελούν δομικά στοιχεία του αντιφασισμού.

Μου φαίνεται πως ο μόνος τρόπος να τελειώσει αυτή η επαίσχυντη σκύλευση είναι ένα "Θαύμα στην Αθήνα", δηλ. να απογειωνόταν θαυματουργικά το κτίριο του Πολυτεχνείου και να χανόταν στους αιθέρες, αφήνοντας κάτω εκεί, στερημένους και άστεγους από τη φάτνη τους, τους μεν εγκληματίες με τις σιδερογροθιές, τα καδρόνια, τα μπουκάλια και τα άλλα φονικά τους όπλα, τους δε κασετάδες με τις ντουντούκες, τα τραπεζάκια και τις κοπιπαστωμένες προκηρύξεις τους...


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2015)

Υπερβολές. Απλά χρειάζεται να οργανωθούμε και να βγει πρόγραμμα ποιος δέρνει ποιον κάθε μέρα κατά το τριήμερο των εκδηλώσεων. Χωρίζουμε τη ημέρα σε τέσσερεις περιόδους ξυλοδαρμού και τραμπουκισμών (πρωί, μεσημέρι, απόγευμα, βράδυ), μοιράζουμε ανάλογα με την ισχύ της καθε ομάδας ώστε τα ντέρμπι να είναι την ώρα που βολέυει. Να τυπώνεται και πρόγραμμα για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν και να ζητωκραυγάσουν την ομάδα τους.


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2015)

Γιατί; Δέρνουν κι άλλοι εκτός από τους αναρχοτραμπούκους;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2015)

Ε, όλο και καμιά ψιλή πέφτει εκατέρωθεν των μπλοκ :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Γιατί; Δέρνουν κι άλλοι εκτός από τους αναρχοτραμπούκους;



Τα ΚΝΑΤ δεν είναι μύθος. Παρέμπ, ο όρος υπήρχε πολύ πριν το 1997 που λέει το slang.gr, γιατί θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80, στη δεύτερη και την τρίτη κατάληψη του Χημείου όπου φοιτούσα, το σύνθημα: «ΜΑΤ και ΚΝΑΤ, κοινός αγώνας».
Και καδρόνια, πολλά καδρόνια.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2015)

Προσυπογράφω (ως παθών).


----------

